# New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com



## hilfslos (29 April 2009)

Hallo Computerbetrug.de Team.

Bin seit gestern etwas geschädigt was sachen anmeldungen angeht daher frage ich erst einmal hierdrüber was sie mir zur firma
New Online Media Ltd.
sagen können. 
Diese Firma betreibt die Seite fix-downloaden.com

Ich hatte irgendwie adobe Flash-player gesucht und über google natürlich den schnellsten link genommen was diese Leute waren. Was mir neu ist das adobe flashplayer kostet da ich es kostenfrei von adobe bekomme.

Aber nun hatte ich heute ein e-mail bekommen das ich 96€ euro für 12 monate zahelen soll und nen abo für 2 jahre eingegangen sein und man es selber kündigen müsse sonst automatische verlängerung (alles aus dieser erhaltenen mail entnommen)

da ich zum einen nicht einsehe für das besagt tool zu zahlen dazu bei einer firma wo nur negativ unter diversen anderen aktionen berichtet wird, brennt innerlich natürlich in mir die frage was kann ich machen?


----------



## Reducal (29 April 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



hilfslos schrieb:


> daher frage ich erst einmal hierdrüber was sie mir zur firma NOM New Online Media Ltd. sagen können.
> 
> Diese Firma betreibt die Seite fix-downloaden.com


Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Das ist ein Anbieter aus dem Raum Bad Hersfeld, der ein s. g. Nutzlosangebot bereit stellt. Um kostenlose Downloads zu erhalten muss man sich (angeblich) kostenpflichtig anmelden - ein ziemlicher doofer Zirkus DAS!


----------



## webwatcher (29 April 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



hilfslos schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwie adobe Flash-player gesucht und über *google* natürlich den schnellsten link genommen was diese Leute waren.


War bestimmt kein normaler Treffer sondern Adsensewerbung

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...ken-abo-gangster-in-die-falle.html#post278112


----------



## dawet (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hier nochmals, da meine erste Antwort als Rechtberatung gelöscht wurde. Rufe einmal die Internetseite von fix-downloden auf. Die ist schon gelöscht. Also, keine Angst vor`m bösen Mann. Computerbetrug hat Anwälte, welche Dich sicherlich unterstützen oder auch nicht.


----------



## webwatcher (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



dawet schrieb:


> Computerbetrug hat Anwälte, welche Dich sicherlich unterstützen oder auch nicht.


Computerbetrug.de  vermittelt keine Anwälte. 
Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


> Rechtsanwälte mit Erfahrung im Internet- und Online-Recht
> Nachfolgende Rechtsanwältinnen und Rechtsanwälte haben uns mitgeteilt, dass sie Erfahrung mit Dialer-Fällen, Internet- und Online-Recht haben


Rechtsanwälte: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Nach unserer Erfahrung entspricht anwaltliche Unterstützung im Bereich
 der Nutzlosbranche  mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.

Die Informationen ( links oben auf der Seite )  sind in aller Regel ausreichend.


----------



## passion (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ging mir genauso.. Kein Preis und nicht zu sehen, nicht mal ein download durchgefuehrt da ich stutzig wurde.. aber Rechnung erhalten. werde widersprechen. Und zum Anwalt geben!!!!!!


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



passion schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso.. Kein Preis und nicht zu sehen, nicht mal ein download durchgefuehrt da ich stutzig wurde.. aber Rechnung erhalten. werde widersprechen. Und zum Anwalt geben!!!!!!


Anwalt? Warum gleich Anwalt?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/279047-post776.html


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



passion schrieb:


> Und zum Anwalt geben!!!!!!


Wozu? Lies  die Infos ( Links oben auf der Seite ) mehr ( meist weniger) kann dir ein Haus/ Hof 
und Wiesenanwalt auch nicht raten und  hier sind die Infos  kostenlos.

Sowas nennt man mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.


----------



## passion (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja, ok.. ist akzeptiert!


----------



## Erwischt? (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal dankeschön, für die hilfreichen Links. Ich bin nämlich gestern leider auch auf diese fix-downloaden.com-Seite hereingefallen.



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Anwalt? Warum gleich Anwalt?
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/279047-post776.html


 

Wenn ich das also richtig verstehe, dann soll man die Rechnung und evtl. auch noch auftretende Mahnungen einfach ignorieren?


----------



## passion (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe (LAUT AUKUNFT UNERES IT ANWALTS)
HAT DIE SEITE DERARTIGE  Fehler das die die Chance das Geld einzutreiben gleich null sei. der WIDERRUF DER Ruecktrittpflicht cheint  nicht gueltig zu sein. Hinwei auf Kosten nicht ersicxhtlich etc
Wichtig ist der eingeschriebene Widerspruch an die UK Anschrift. Und evtl muessen die richtigen Stellen auf die Geschaeftspraktik hingewiesen werden.


----------



## bernhard (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Das Vorstehende steht im Widerspruch zur gefestigten Meinung hier im Forum. Bitte unqualifizierte Aufforderungen nicht beachten.


----------



## limbo38 (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Wollte neueste Version Adobe Reader 9.1. downloaden (kostenfrei wie normal) und bin bei [noparse]www.fix-downloaden[/noparse] gelandet. Habe Rechnung über €96,00 (Jahresgebühr) und der Vertrag ist auf 2 Jahre ausgelegt.  
Ist dieses Vorgehen legal und muß ich die Rechnung wirklich begleichen???
Es handelt sich bei diesem Anbieter um New Online Media Ltd. und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein solches Geschäftsgebaren legal und von unserer Regierung gebilligt wird. 
Wie soll ich mioch nun verhalten um keine Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.
Besten Dank
limbo38


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



limbo38 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich mioch nun verhalten um keine Schwierigkeiten zu bekommen.


Alle notwendigen und  hinreichenden Informationen siehe oben ( blaue Links )

@ all
persönliche Rechtsberatung in der Form "tu dies, tu das"  ist in Deutschland auf Grund des 
Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz verboten


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



limbo38 schrieb:


> ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein solches Geschäftsgebaren legal...


ja. Wir hier auch nicht...
Daher bitte die wichtigen Hinweise gründlich lesen, auf die webwatcher dich aufmerksam gemacht hat.
Sie stehen u.a. auf dieser Seite *ganz oben*.



> ... und von unserer Regierung gebilligt wird.


doch, sofern "durch mangelnden gesetzlichen Rahmen nicht verhindern" als "billigen" gelten kann (eher "in Kauf nehmen"). Warum das so ist? Frage nach! www.abgeordnetenwatch.de


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Erfreulicherweise billigen es die Zivilgerichte *nicht*.

( Strafgerichte sind was Aboabzocke betrifft allesamt mit Papa Gnädigs besetzt)


----------



## passion (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

die sicher-downloaden. ist der gleiche Betreiber... auchbitte Achtung


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



passion schrieb:


> die sicher-downloaden. ist der gleiche Betreiber... auchbitte Achtung


"Achtung" ist oK aber kann es sein, dass du dich mit der Domain täuschst? Ich kenne nur sicher-download.de und das ist eine andere Klitsche (in München).


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



arcangel schrieb:


> Als ich ebendiese abgeschickt hatte, machte es plopp und ich war bei MEGA-DOWNLOADS.
> Die nennen sich jetzt *SICHER-DOWNLOADEN.com*.


sehen als direkter Link  z.Z harmlos aus, was sich aber nichts besagt
zumal in Korea registriert...


----------



## passion (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

[noparse]fix-downloaden.com | jetzt schnell und einfach downloaden  [/noparse] das ist er -selbe Firma


----------



## Katze (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Also mir ist das auch passiert mit Fix-downl.habe gleich von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch gemacht.Als Antwort kam zurück ich hätte den AGBs akzeptiert und könnte nicht widerrufen.Was soll ich tun?Bitte um Antwort


----------



## passion (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ich habe heute gelernt vorsichtig it Antworten zu sein...
also ich habe fuer mich gelernt:
-In jedem Falle Widerrufen, per Mail und per Post mitRueckantwort. Das ist das Wichtigste
- Bei Mahnung Widersprechen
- und dann einfach warten und nur wenn ein GEricht eingeschaltet wird selbst Anwalt nehmen.
- Ich habe auch gelernt das nur durch einen Haken die AGBs laengst nicht akzeptiert sind und das die Rechtsprechungn den Ausschluss des Widerspruchs kaum akzeptiert.
ansonsten bitte lesen was oben steht...
Ich fuer meinen Fall habe nach Ruecksprache hier und eingehender Pruefung diesen Weg eingeschlagen und werde def nicht zahlen ( dies ist kein Rat oder Ratschlag sondern lediglich was ich tue)
und einschuechtern lassen - gilt nicht- darauf setzen die Betreiber vieler solcher Seiten

hoffentlich ist das gut so und geht am administrator vorbei


----------



## passion (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

uebrigens gib es auf einen speziellen Betreiber dieser Seiten eine Menge zu lesen .. diese " NOM NEW ONLINE Media in den UK" ist wohl sehr bekannt und geaechtet. Es gibt viele Hinweise auf immer das Gleiche vorgehen mit Adventskalendern, Fahrschulunterricht, kostenlosen Softwareprogrammen ( die dann natuerlich was kosten)
also evtl doppelt Achtung bei Kontakt zu Seiten der o.a. Firma ( auch bekannt als Mailversender


----------



## Katze (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

wie gesagt haben widerrufen aber wurde gesagt das man nicht widerrufen kann da AGBs akzeptiert.


----------



## Katze (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Antwort


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> wie gesagt haben widerrufen aber wurde gesagt das man nicht widerrufen kann da AGBs akzeptiert.


Das ist Quatsch.

Das Widerrufsrecht steht in den AGBs - also kann es nicht entfallen, indem man die AGBs akzeptiert.

:wall:


----------



## passion (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

das ist es ja,, die Jungs behaupten etwas und jagen damit die "kunden" ins Boxhorn....
gibt hinreichend Material  das  katzenhais antwort belegt und gar sagt das man AGBS anscheinend nicht mal durch einen einfachen Haken akzeptieren kann ( das ist kein Rechtsrat oder Rechtsauskunft.. das ist lesbar im Netz.....und angeblich ( so sagt mir ein kenner) ist bei diesen jungs auch die kombo zwischen akzeptieren und widerrufsrecht aufgeben durch den selben Haken, - na sagen wirs mal freundlich- FRAGLICH
Have now fear


----------



## Katze (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Du sagst es..die [..........]...soll ich noch schriftlich was machen, also denen nochmal schriftlich meinen widerruf schicken...ist ja in england...i am not in fear but i am angry...


----------



## wahlhesse (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Die Mahndroh-Kasperle-Pyramide, wenn man nicht reagiert:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln
:scherzkeks:

Alles, was man wissen muss, steht ganz oben auf dieser Seite in den blauen Links.


----------



## Katze (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

aber diese Firma Fix download ist schon nervig........


----------



## bernhard (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Nervig mit dem Kasperle-Theater? Das ist wie fernsehen mit einem schlechten Film. Abschalten reicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Den kläffenden Zwergpinscher seiner Nachbarin überhört man auch am besten.


----------



## passion (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja, angry war ich auch.. auf mich Schussel.. aber gerade deshalb muss ich jetzt das fuer mich Richtige tun... nicht zahlen.....


----------



## Katze (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Habe heute meine erste Mahnung bekommen wo drin steht ich soll zahlen.Aber ne Rechnung hab ich noch nicht.Man man man Aber gleich gedroht mit sonst was.Die Firma ist wohl in England oder?


----------



## webwatcher (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> Die Firma ist wohl in England oder?


Der *Briefkasten*


> NOM New Online Media Ltd.
> The Picasso Building
> Caldervale Road
> Wakefield WF1 5PF
> United Kingdom



Die Betrieber u.A ein H.F.  sind sonstwo , mal hier mal dort...


----------



## Katze (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Würdet ihr auch noch schriftlich widerrufen?


----------



## Antiscammer (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Wenn man es für sinnvoll hält, einem Ochsen das Alphabet beizubringen, dann soll man das tun. Man soll aber nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn der dann anschließend nur 2 Buchstaben kann: "m" und "uuuuu".
Ich hoffe, damit ist die Frage hinreichend beantwortet, ob ein schriftlicher Widerruf was bringt.


----------



## Katze (7 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja vielen Dank.Ich werde erstmal nichts weiter unternehmen


----------



## caseyxjones (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

hallo

auch ich bin auf die kerle reingefallen. :wall:   sehr wichtiger smilie hier
wollte openoffice laden. nach angabe von namen und adresse (habe nicht erfunden) kam in der antwortmail mein passwort usw. 

gott sei dank habe ich die mail gelesen und vom abo etc. erfahren ich habe mich NICHT eingeloggt und NICHTS heruntergeladen. und somit 14 tage widerrufsrecht. 

wer sich eingeloggt hat darf laut den kerlen nicht widerrufen (eigentlich bullshit oder?)

habe im gleichen zug formfrei (per mail) widerrufen.

reicht das fürs erste?

MFG
casey


----------



## Katze (10 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

und die haben deinen Widerruf angenommen?


----------



## Deni San (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

hallo ich würde mich gerne informieren wie die rechtliche lage bei einer von fix-downloaden gestellten rechnung ist, wenn die datei von einem minderjährigen heruntergeladen wurde der sein alter bei den angaben um ein jahr herauf gesetzt hat ? zudem war der download link defekt und bei der datei handelt es sich wie bei den anderen geschädigten hier um die freeware open office. 
sollte ich einen anwalt einschalten oder wie ist dies zu klären ?
bitte um eine schnelle antwort

mfg Deni San


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Deni San (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

da der "vertrag" also von einem minderjährigen abgeschlossen wurde, ist dieser null und nichtig ?
wenn nicht kann ich das widerrufsrecht nutzen aber ich bin mir wirklich nicht sicher wie ich einer widerufs mail formulieren soll ohne den betreibern dieser seite weiter ins netz zu tauchen


----------



## zero_nine (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



> hallo ich würde mich gerne informieren wie die rechtliche lage bei einer von fix-downloaden gestellten rechnung ist, wenn die datei von einem minderjährigen heruntergeladen wurde der sein alter bei den angaben um ein jahr herauf gesetzt hat


 
Alles halb so schlimm




> *Unter 18? Dann entscheiden die Eltern!* Wenn Sie unter 18 Jahre alt sind, müssen Ihre Eltern mit dem Abschluss eines teuren (Abo-)Vertrags einverstanden sein. Sind Ihre Eltern nicht einverstanden, besteht keine Zahlungspflicht. Das heißt nicht, dass Sie dubiosen Firmen irgendwelche Altersnachweise oder Ausweiskopien schicken sollten - Sie wissen ja gar nicht, ob diese Daten nicht auch missbraucht werden. Und nein: Eltern haften in diesem Fall nicht für ihre Kinder.


----------



## zero_nine (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



> bin mir wirklich nicht sicher wie ich einer widerufs mail formulieren soll ohne den betreibern dieser seite weiter ins netz zu tauchen


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Deni San (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

gut dann muss ich dem betreiber also nurnoch klarmachen das der vertrag von einem minderjährigen abgeschlossen wurde.
danke für die schnelle hilfe.
ich werde diese seite weiterempfehlen


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird 
("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) 
wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.


----------



## Hans-Dieter (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo,

ich habe, oder besser gesagt meine Freundin, auch ein problem mit dieser dubiosen Firma.

Sie hatte vorgestern versucht MSN runter zu laden und ist auf die Seite fix-downloaden gekommen und hat sich natürlich dort angemeldet. Sie hatte das Feld mit den Kosten übersehen und hat alles ausgefüllt und sich dort angemeldet.
Als die Bestätigungsmail kam hat sie auch natürlich den mitgeschickten link geklickt, ohne die mail zu lesen, um die gewünschte Software zu bekommen. Ganz unten in der Mail stand drin, ich Zitiere: " (3) Das Widerrufsrecht erlischt vorzeitig, wenn die NOM New Online Media Ltd. mit der Ausführung der Dienstleistung vor Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist begonnen hat (§ 312d Abs. 2 Nr. 2 BGB). Dies ist der Fall, wenn der Kunde sich in den geschlossenen Mitgliederbereich eingeloggt hat.".
Nach nichteinmal 6 Stunden kam dann eine rechnung. Natürlich ist erstmal Panik ausgebrochen. Wir haben dann auch sofort mal ein bißchen recherschiert, weil mir das irgendwie kömisch vorgekommen ist, und haben schnell festgestellt das wir unbewußt auf eine Abzocke Firma reingefallen sind.
Wir haben dann heute Früh ein Widerspruch geschickt und haben eben schon eine Antwort erhalten, diese besagt das wir trotzdem zahlen sollen, ich Zitiere: "Durch Ihre Anmeldung ist, entsprechend der von Ihnen durch setzen eines Häkchens am Bildschirm akzeptierten Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen (AGB), ein Abonnement-Vertrag zustande gekommen. Dieser verpflichtet Sie zur Zahlung eines Nutzungsentgeltes in Höhe von 8,00 EUR im Monat, zahlbar für 1 Jahr im Voraus.".

Jetzt hab ich dann auch ein bißchen Angst und weiß nicht so recht was ich jetzt machen soll und hoffe hier kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Ich bedanke mich jetzt schonmal auf eure Antworten


----------



## bernhard (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Niemand hat ein reales Problem mit dieser Firma.

Die belästigen gewohnheitsmäßig Mitbürger mit schwachsinnigen Mahndroh-Schreiben. Damit muss man leben.

Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten (lehrt die Erfahrung).


----------



## webwatcher (12 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Hans-Dieter schrieb:


> Wir haben dann heute Früh ein Widerspruch geschickt und haben eben schon eine Antwort erhalten, diese besagt das wir trotzdem zahlen sollen,


Hast du allen Ernstes  erwartet, dass ein "Unternehmen"  mit solch dubiosen Tricks sagt/schreibt:
 " aber natürlich, wir haben uns geirrt, entschuldigen sie bitte vielmals" 

Zu Frage ob man überhaupt schreibseln sollte:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## Hans-Dieter (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Natürlich nicht, ich wollte ja jetzt nur wissen ob ich jetzt darauf Antworten soll, oder es lieber lassen soll. Da Sie ja drauf beharren, da wir die AGB akzeptiert haben sollen, ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Und wir nicht Widerspruch einlegen können

Dann hätte ich noch etwas, wenn dann die ganzen Mahnungen und Inkassoschreiben kommen, muss ich dann jedesmal ein Widerspruch schreiben oder es einfach schlichtweg ignorieren? Oder sollte ich zumindest beim ersten Inkassoschreiben Widersprechen.

Ich habe in solchen sachen leider kein Ahnung.


----------



## Hans-Dieter (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Entschuldigung das ich nochmal schreibe, aber ich weiß leider nicht wie ich mein vorigen Beitrag editieren kann.

Ich habe mir das auch durchgelesen und daraus geht hervor, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dass ich lieber nichts drauf Antworte und ich mein soll schon erfüllt habe da ich schon ein Widerspruch geschrieben habe, Richtig?


----------



## webwatcher (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Leider erlaubt das in der Welt "einmalige"  Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz keine  Ratschläge
 "tu das, tu jenes" , aber ich denke, du hast es schon verstanden


----------



## bernhard (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Jedenfalls ist noch keinem Gallier der Himmel auf den Kopf gefallen, obwohl sie sich ihr Leben lang davor gefürchtet haben.

Es ist in der Öffentlichkeit kein Fall bekannt, dass das vollständige Ignorieren einer unaufgefordert eintreffenden Belästigung mit schwachsinnigen Mahnbedrohungen von Nachteil wäre.


----------



## caseyxjones (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

alles klar.

die a******* sind jetzt auf meiner ignoreliste 
ich werde auf nichts reagieren.
meine widerrufsmail hab ich beantwortet bekommen... ich hätte mit den AGB auch mein widerspruchsrecht verloren. wenn das mal nicht rechtswidrig ist.

nochmal die frage an die moderatorer: ignorieren und gut is?


----------



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



caseyxjones schrieb:


> nochmal die frage an die moderatorer: ignorieren und gut is?


Willst du die jetzt veräppeln?  Wie oft willst du das noch erklärt bekommnen?


----------



## caseyxjones (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

nein. 
ich hab nur angst und will auf nummer sicher gehen... tut mir leid wenn ich nerve...

kann man ungefähr sagen wie lange man dann mahnschreiben etc. geschickt bekommt? hören solche firmen normalerweise nach 2-3 jahren auf oder wie läuft das? 

werde bald ausziehen und wenn das weitergeht kriegen meine alten ja dann meine briefe...

mfg


----------



## Antiscammer (16 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Wir können hier nicht in die Köpfe dieser "Extralader" hineingucken und wissen also auch nicht, wie lange die ihren Mahnauswurf zuzustellen gedenken. Allerdings wissen wir aus Erfahrungen mit dieser "Branche", dass solche Schreiben im Schnitt über mehrere Monate kommen, typischerweise so zwischen 5 und 10 Schreiben, selten mehr, meistens über 4-6 Monate, manchmal bis über ein Jahr verteilt, selten länger.
Die Tatsache, dass das "Unternehmen" selbst nicht an die gerichtliche Durchsetzung der Phantasieforderung glaubt, erkennt man übrigens bereits daran, dass 3 und mehr Mahnungen kommen. Jedes seriöse Unternehmen würde bei einer berechtigten Forderung nach 2 erfolglosen Mahnungen sofort Mahnbescheid beantragen bzw. klagen. Diese Weichkochtaktik mit den vielen Droh- und Mahnschreiben ist dagegen typisch für ein Abzockerprojekt, wo mit all den Drohungen nie ernst gemacht wird.


----------



## passion (19 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ich kann nur berichten.. habe mich an die Erfahrungen /Ausfuehrungendieser Seite gehalten. und siehe da..... die Jungs geben auf.. wie vorhergesagt.und sogar schneller als vorhergesagt....Danke an Alle ...


----------



## Katze (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

habe nun schon meine 2. mahnung bekommen und es wird immer auf den §312d Abs.3 Nr.2 hingewiesen was bedeutet der § ? Ich habe doch gar nichts von denen aktiviert also nichts runter geladen.


----------



## bernhard (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Die hätten auch auf den Sack Reis hinweisen können, der kürzlich in China umgefallen sein soll. Das wäre genauso gefährlich gewesen.

Wer liest den Müll, der unaufgefordert das Mailfach flutet?


----------



## webwatcher (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> habe nun schon meine 2. mahnung bekommen und es wird immer auf den §312d Abs.3 Nr.2 hingewiesen.


Gehört zum Drohkasperletheater mit pseudojuristischem Gefasel Verbraucher zu verunsichern.


----------



## Katze (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Danke für deine Antwort.Finde die seite von denen net mehr kann das sein oder stell ich mich nur zu blöd an sorry


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Die Seite ist noch aktiv. Vielleicht hast Du ne falsche URL in der Browserzeile eingegeben.


----------



## Katze (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja hatte es falsch eingegeben.habse jetzt gefunden.Danke


----------



## zara (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Bin leider auch auf diese site reingefallen =( Habe schon paar mails von denen bekommen so genannte " mahnungen " Ich habe nur angst da ich zwar meine richtige adresse nicht eingegeben habe aber wiederrum meinen vor und nachnamen =(  Sollte ich die mails ignorieren oder können die mir was anhaben da sie ja meinen richtigen namen und vornamen haben ??


----------



## webwatcher (9 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



zara schrieb:


> n oder können die mir was anhaben da sie ja meinen richtigen namen und vornamen haben ??


Google mal nach deinem  Namen. Du wist in der Regel verblüfft sein, wieviele es mit deinem Namen gibt und  bei keinem  mehr als das und  Mailroboter führen eh keine Recherchen durch. 

Ansonsten halt an das,  was die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen: 
Die  Verbraucherzentrale  Hamburg hat ihre Empfehlung  erweitert und den Erfahrungen angepaßt, 
so wie  wir es schon seit geraumer Zeit  empfehlen
Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V.
InternetText

Was sollt ich jetzt tun


> Ich habe eine Rechnung/Mahnung erhalten. Was soll ich jetzt tun?
> Das Wichtigste: Nicht zahlen!!!
> Was Sie außerdem tun, ist Geschmackssache.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nelia (11 Juni 2009)

*fix-downloaden.com*

Falls das Thema woanders schon mal behandelt wurde, bitte den Eintrag verschieben, oder ein kleinen Vermerk machen, für den ich sehr dankbar wäre.

Am 23.6.09 wollte ich OpenOffice runterladen. Also über Google gesucht und ich bin bei Fix-downloaden.com rausgekommen. Nette Startseite, dann beim Klick auf das Download dann das Anmeldeformular. Fix drüber geschaut und ausgefüllt. Dabei fielen mir weder die dünnen Kostenhinweise auf der rechten Seite noch der Widerrufsverzicht bei den AGB auf. Eigentlich sehe ich ganz gut.

Heut schau ich in mein Postfach und finde urplötzliche die 1. Mahnung. Einspruch mit Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale Rheinland-Pfalz und mal fix auf der Seite geschnüffelt und tatsächlich, da sind wirklich beim Anmeldeformular Kosten, Dauer etc. aufgeführt. Und unten echt der Widerrufsverzicht - wenn auch recht dünn. 

Auf der Antwort des Widerrufs stand dann das übliche mit Inkasso, Anwalt, notierte IP, ein Gerichtsurteil von 2001. Ausserdem: "Der Kostenhinweis im Anmeldeformular ist sehr deutlich und bei jeder Bildschirmauflösung sichtbar. Zudem existiert keine Vermutung, dass Dienstleistungen im Internet generell kostenfrei sind." Das hat ja auch keiner behauptet - nur warum soll ich mich willentlich und wissentlich für 2 Jahre an einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst binden, wenn ich nur ein kostenloses Programm runterladen will??? 

Jedenfalls drohen die mir mit meiner IP und Anwalt und Inkasso und Schufa und und und ... 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Die Kosten und Laufzeit sind angegeben - und dennoch übersehen. Dann noch ein Widerrufsverzicht. Könnte ich mit meiner Bezahl- und Ignorierweise notfalls durchkommen oder nicht? Unterdessen bin ich unsicher geworden weil da doch "was" steht.

Gruß
Nelia


----------



## Nelia (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: fix-downloaden.com*

Nachtrag:

Durch die Beiträge zu dem Thema lese ich mich schon den ganzen Tag. Mich verunsichert halt nur die Tatsache, dass die Angaben zu Preis und Laufzeit doch gemacht wurden und darüber hab ich hier leider nix gefunden.

Gruß
Nelia


----------



## dvill (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Die Betreiber von Einschüchterungsfallen arbeiten in der Regel mit allen verfügbaren Rosstäuschertricks. Siehe z.B.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...weis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html#post280119


----------



## Nelia (12 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo, also ich hab mich heute mit der entsprechenden Bank in Verbindung gesetzt und: Sie wissen das schon und nach deren Aussage wird das nicht weiter toleriert und es werden entsprechende Schritte vorgenommen - nur wann? Mir wurde gesagt, dass die Beschwerden da nur so einflattern. Na dann ... nun bin ich wirklich entgültig beruhigt :-p ... 

Gruß
Nelia


----------



## Nelia (14 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Die sind ja recht fix die Kerlchen ... heute schon die nächste und "letzte" Mahnung ... und der Betrag steigt auch schon ... na dann lassen ma se mal schön weiter träumen ... 
Gruß
Nelia


----------



## Katze (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja das stimmt sind recht schnell mit den Mahnungen.Hatte schon zwei warte auch jetzt auf was neues,bis zum 10.06. sollte ich laut 2. Mahnung zahln.Schaun wir mal wanns nächste kommt.lg katze


----------



## Katze (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Nelia würde mich auch gern mit der Bank in verbindung setzen bloss welche ist das?VR Bank gibts 12 mal.Über Antwort würde ich mich freun.lg Katze


----------



## Nelia (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

@katze
ich hab dir die Daten per PN geschickt ... Ich hab die letzten Tage im Net genug verbockt ... im Forum verzichte ich Mal auf Fehltritte.  Gruß Nelia


----------



## diakuba (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo..ich bin es noch mal vom Anfang also *hilflos*...mitlerweile bin ich aber nicht mehr ganz so hilflos wie mein Name am Anfang klang.

*Also mein Stand der Dinge ist Momentan so...ich habe auf EUCH gehört. :-D
*
Habe damals zwar nen Wiederspruch bei denen versucht aber warscheinlich nur damit ich ne Mail im Postausgang habe um mein Gewissen etwas Ruhe zu gönnen.
Ne Weile später kam von denen auch leider keine Reaktion aber eine erste Mahnung.
Freu jubbel freu...die habe ich gelesen.... 
noch mal ne Weile später kam wieder ne Mahnung...diemal war meine Laune schon eher _GÄHN_.._.macht was ihr wolt aber nicht mit mir...
_
nun endlich mal wieder eine Reaktion von denen...
"*...Sie haben bis heute Ihre fällige Schuld (Rechnung Nr. FD - xx - xxxx vom xx.xx.2009, Fix-Downloaden.com) nicht beglichen.*"
...ja die haben recht ich habe diese Rechnung noch nicht beglichen *g*
weiter sagen sie mir in diesen Schreiben:
*"...Ihre Daten wurden nunmehr an das Inkassobüro/Rechtsanwälte weitergeleitet und sind dort gespeichert. Es werden nun weitere - kostenpflichtige - Maßnahmen zum Forderungseinzug eingeleitet."*
AN das klingt super...an welches wäre interessanter für mich...will ja nur wissen wer mein neuer Brieffreund werden könnte *g*
und noch mal weiter:
*"...Zahlen Sie zur Vermeidung des Inkassoverfahrens  S O F O R T  wie folgt (inkl. Mahngebühren): Betrag: 104,50 EUR"*
...haben die mir grade nicht gesat es wurde schon an Inkasso geleitet...was für eine Aussage dann das ich nun es vermeiden könnte...die und ihre Wiedersprüche in eigenen Text, aber so keinen Wiederspruch akzeptieren von leicht panischen Usern des Internets.

Da ich nur jede zweite Mail von denen, wenn überhaupt, beachte wirds mal wieder dauern eh ich was dazu sagen kann.

_*Aber ich bedanke mich dafür das ihr mich zum still geniessen dieses Spieles bewegt habt.*_

An alle andern die drauf reingefallen sind...
wirklich ruhig bleiben. Was kann schon passieren...es gibt keinen Grund für so eine Unternehmen zur Bank zu rennen.

LG DiaKuba (anfangs noch hilflos)


----------



## Nelia (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

@Diakuba
ich staune und staune .. bei dir ging der Spass im Spril los und jetzt erst die Drohung mit Inkasso u.ä.? Ich hab ende Mai damit angefangen und bin schon so weit *gg - die 104,50 € wollen se schon seit dem 11.6. von mir - (Dreht euch rum und träumt weiter Jungs und Mädels) 

Also arbeiten die wohl mit ner Lust-Und-Laune-Taktik oder warum bin ich schon so früh dran??? Aber in einer Sache geb ich dir Recht, dass mit dem Aussitzen kann schon unterhaltsam sein. Gruß Nelia


----------



## Katze (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Das Konto wird gelöscht von denen.Hab auch mit der Bank gesprochen.lg Katze


----------



## Nelia (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

@katze
is doch mal was ... geht runter wie öl. bei mir hieß es damals noch, dass Schritte eingeleitet wurden. Nur wie gesagt: Wann??? Ich weiß bin ungeduldig 

Gruß Nelia


----------



## Katze (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Kündigungsfrist muß halt sein aber egal hauptsache es tut sich was:-Dlg Katze


----------



## Nelia (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Mir hat sich jetzt so nebenbei mal ne Frage aufgeworfen - können die es nachvollziehen, wenn man in der Bestätigungsmail den "Aktivierungslink" klick und merken die es wenn man sich bei denen einloggt? .... Das würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## Katze (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Nelia das kann ich dir nicht sagen ich z.b. hab den Aktivierungslink nie betätigt und trotzdem soll man zahln.Also ist es so oder so egal.lg Katze


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> Mir hat sich jetzt so nebenbei mal ne Frage aufgeworfen - können die es nachvollziehen, wenn man in der Bestätigungsmail den "Aktivierungslink" klick und merken die es wenn man sich bei denen einloggt?


Kommt drauf an! Die "besseren" Anbieter in der Branche können das, die "einfach gelagerten" machen sich die Mühe nicht. Den Anbieter hier zähle ich zu ersteren.


Katze schrieb:


> ich z.b. hab den Aktivierungslink nie betätigt


...das braucht es auch nicht, da der Rechnungslauf bereits mit der Eingabe der Daten, dem Bestätigungshäkchen der AGB und dem Betätigen des "Anmelden"-Butten aktiviert wird.


----------



## Nelia (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Und wieder etwas schlauer geworden... Danke für die Antwort. Also das die zu den den "besseren" in den Sachen gehören is irgendwie einleuchtend, wären die auch so "doof" wie ich, wäre es nicht so weit her mit dem Erfolg :-?. Naja, ganz so doof kannsch nun auch nich sein - sonst müssten se ja nicht betteln  - und ich bleibe dennoch hartnäckig. gruß Nelia


----------



## Sinisa (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo zusammen. 

Ich bin ebenfalls in diese Falle getappt und hab zu erst auch erstmal Panik bekommen. Habe zig E-Mails mit denen hin und her geschrieben (da hat mich stutzig gemacht, dass die da überhaupt jedes mal noch drauf eingegangen sind, da eig schon längst Inkasso und alles angeblich fällig gewesen wäre). Trotzdem weil ich bisher noch keine Ahnung hatte hab ich mich weiter über meine Rechte informiert und dann auch §110 erwähnt, da ich noch minderjährig bin (allerdings nurnoch 2 wochen). Hab (mit Erlaubnis) meiner Mutter eine Mail in ihrem Namen geschrieben. Erstmal kam ein paar Tage nichts, davor bekam ich immer sehr schnell eine Antwort von denen.
Heute kam dann wieder eine Mail undzwar haben sie mir dort geschrieben, dass meine Eltern die Aufsichtspflicht vernachlässigt hätten durch Zugang zum Internet etc., jedenfalls völliger Schwachsinn, wie ich festgestellt habe, nachdem ich mich erneut informiert habe.
Daraufhin hatte ich jedoch erst nochmal eine Mail geschickt in der ich nochmal gesagt habe, dass ich den Vertrag widerrufen möchte und nichts bezahlen werde. Da haben die mir wieder Drohungen geschickt was alles für Kosten anstehen für mich, wenn ich nicht umgehend zahlen würde.
Daraufhin dachte ich erstmal ich müsste nun wirklich zahlen, habe dann aber mit einem Freund darüber geredet und der hat mal gegooglet und rausgefunden, dass das Abzocker sind. Ich selbst habe dann noch recherchiert und habe mir ein Muster rausgenommen was zu dem Fall passt (inkl. dem Punkt, dass ich minderjährig bin) und so nochmal einen ausführlichen Widerruf abgeschickt. Danach bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen und so wie es aussieht habe ich mir wohl umsonst so viel Stress gemacht. Ich werde weitere Mails nun einfach ignorieren. 
War wirklich erleichtert als ich mir die Seiten hier durchgelesen habe. Naja wollte meinen Erfahrungsbericht auch mal abgeben. 

lg,
Sinisa


----------



## bernhard (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Demnächst auf dem Spielplan des Kasperle-Inkassos:

Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Katze (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo zusammen :smile:

Hat irgent jemand ma wieder von denen gehört?Bei mir ist jetzt seit 3 Wochen Ruhe.Mich würde ma interresieren ob die ne neue Bank haben?lg Katze


----------



## Nelia (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo, das würde mich auch mal interessieren ... bei mir kommen die heiß ersehnten Zeilen auch nicht an ... schon deprimierend, wenn man sein Postfach aufmacht und nix drin is ... ich hatte ja Zahlfrist bis zum 21.06.09 und immer noch nix da ...

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:11:30 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:09:35 ----------

... auch von dem anderen Verein höre ich einfach nix mehr ... schon komisch, oder Ruhe vor dem Sturm oder oder oder?


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Und wenn schon.

Ob das Kasperletheater 2, 3 oder 4 Akte hat: es bleibt - Kasperletheater.


----------



## diakuba (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ich sag nicht so einfach "..._und wenn schon._"

Das war die einzigste Post die ich sehnsüchtig immer erwartet hatte...bzw das war die einizigst Post für diese Mailaddy von mir...nun ist es langweilig das da nix ist.

Und zum anderen brennt auch in mir die Frage ob die ne neue Bank haben?

Fals ja verstehe ich das nicht...ich war auch mal sowas von pleite und hier und da offene Rechnungen, die ich erst ehrlich abarbeiten musste, eh ich bei na 0-8-15-Bank nen Konto bekommen hab. Allerdings habe ich meine Schulden auf Ehrlicheweise beglichen. Und trotzdem musste ich betteln und erklären warum einige andere Banken mich nicht wollten. Und wenn diese Truppe bekannt ist sollten sie auch bei den Banken bekannt sein im Ordner "*Kunden die wir nicht brauchen da sie nur Ärger im Gepäck haben*".:wall:


----------



## Captain Picard (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Sei mir nicht böse, aber du übersiehst ein winziges Detail. Du hattest kein Geld sondern Schulden
 ( laut deiner  eigenen Aussage )  
Auf den Abzockerkonten laufen aber Beträge im Plus von hunderttausenden  bis Millionen  € auf. 
( du hast  nicht ganz den Überblick  in welcher Größenordung das Nutzlosgeschäft läuft ) 
 und  solange keine  massiven Beschwerden  kommen, nimmt man das gerne in Kauf. 
"pecunia non olet" zu deutsch  Geld stinkt nicht


----------



## zara (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Also ich habe ne Zeit lang keine Mails mehr bekommen und dachte dieser Fluch wäre entgültig aus der Welt !! Habe gestern ne Mail bekommen . . . .Darin steht das sie meinen Fall an ein Inkasso unternehmen weitergeleitet hätten aber wenn ich den betrag von ca104 € begleichen würde sie es auf ihre Kosten wieder zurücknehmen würden hahaha die spinnen doch !! Habe trotzdem ein mulmiges gefühl wenn das wort inkasso fällt !! :S


----------



## dvill (11 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Inkassobüros wirken als Komplizen mit und haben keine besonderen Rechte.

Wer endlos schwachsinnige Mahndroh-Schreiben schickt, ist selbst vom Wert der Forderung nicht überzeugt.


----------



## Katze (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo zara,

mich würde ma interresieren ob es noch die gleiche Bank ist wo du hin zahln sollst(R&V) lg Katze


----------



## sascha (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Name und Bankverbindungen wechseln, insofern spielt das in der Praxis faktisch keine Rolle.


----------



## Nelia (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

@ Katze .. das würde mich auch interessieren. Zumal ich von NOM nix mehr höre. Bei dem anderen Verein ist die Kontonummer noch die gleiche, obwohl das Konto laut Bank gekündigt worden sei. Schon komisch ... also auch ich interessiere mich für die Bankverbindung


----------



## DesertEagle (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja die VR Bank ist noch die selbe, meine mutter hat am 18.07.2009 die androhung des Inkassobüros bekommen

"Sollten Sie innerhalb von 3 Tagen ab Erhalt dieser E-Mail die fällige Forderung ausgleichen, so wären wir  bereit..." geeeeeeenau ;-P

naja, jetzt bin auf der suche nach infos um meine mum zu beruhigen und habe hier die offene frage gesehen. ich werde auch bei der bank beschwerde einreichen, damit die das konto wirklich dicht machen 

wenn sich was unterhaltsames (also was nicht vorhersehbar ist) tut, werde ich mich wieder melden.

greetings, Desert


----------



## Katze (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

hallo Desert Eagle

am besten du rufst bei der Bank an hab ich auch gemacht.lg Katze


----------



## Nelia (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Guten Morgen, sooo ... gestern kam wieder so eine unheimlich nette Mail ...  ... mit der Bemerkung das die meinen Fall ans Inkassobüro/Anwalt weiter gegeben haben - was nun, entweder oder? Anwalt oder Inkasso??? Wenn die schon so nen Blödsinn auf die Beine stellen, dann sollten die wenigstens wissen wohin se mich abschieben. Alternativ darf ich noch 3 Tage auf deren Konto (?) überweisen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne sind Forderungen, die zur Vollstreckung abgetreten wurden, eigentlich nur noch auf das Konto des Beauftragten zu zahlen. Deswegen ja die Abtretung. Naja, ich denke mal die wissen schon was se versuchen zu machen - oder auch nicht.

Und dann ganz unten drunter das "Hochachtungsvoll" ... tztztz, das schreib ich doch nicht bei Leutz von denen ich was will .... nur bei welchen, die mich mal ganz gern haben können - um das mal nett auszudrücken ... ich glaube nicht das die in einer Position sind, wo man die Nase soooo hochhalten darf, kann oder sollte :scherzkeks:. Nun gut, ab in den Rundordner damit und erledigt ... 

Gruß Nelia


----------



## Katze (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo na da wird bei mir auch bald wieder was kommen. Bin ja auch schon seit Juni überfällig.Trotzdem würde ich gerne wissen ob die Bank denen gekündigt hat?lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (1 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo zusammen,

Also die Bank - in diesem Falle die VR - hat denen das "Geschäftskonto" gekündigt! Hatte einen interessanten Kontakt mit der VR in Eisenach. Die Bank hat mir schriftlich die Kündigung bestätigt. 
Sie scheinen allerdings Konten bei verschiedenen Banken zu betreiben. 
Stehe nunmehr in Kontakt mit der Postbankzentrale in Bonn. 
Warte noch auf Antwort.

Grüße


----------



## Katze (1 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Hanschen  habe hier bei jemand gelesen das er noch bei der VR Bank zahlen soll wie geht das? Gib uns Bescheid wenn du was neues hörst.Lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (1 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Katze,

mein Schreiben von der VR ist vom 27.0709. Darin heißt es auszugsweise wörtlich:

*" Dem Kunden wurde die Geschäftsverbindung gemäß § 19 Abs.1 unser Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen gekündigt" Wir können Ihnen nur empfehlen, Anzeige zu erstatten"*

Das dem auch so ist, ist an der neuesten Mitteilung der NOM New Online Media von heute an mich, ersichtlich. Darin wird mir letztmalig die Chance gewährt, auf ein Konto der Postbank einzuzahlen. In diesem Falle die Postbank in Leipzig. Wenn ich innerhalb dreier Tage zahlen würde, würde man großzügig auf das bereits eingeleitete Inkassoverfahren verzichten und die dafür entstandenen Kosten selbst tragen. Lol, Lol,Lol!!! Habe selten so gelacht!!!

LG


----------



## Katze (1 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Hanschen,
 ich hatte ja auch mit der VR Bank gesprochen waren sehr net.Da sollten sich  jetzt alle mit der anderen Bank in Verbindung setzen.Wann bist du denn auf die reingefallen? lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (3 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Katze!

Hatte hier nochmals zum Thema geschrieben. Mein Beitrag von heute ist nun leider verschwunden! :unzufrieden:

Modinfo:
_Postings mit Werbung für bestimmte Zeitungen werden gelöscht_

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 09:57:35 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 09:52:53 ----------

War ja eigentlich keine Werbung, sondern viel mehr ein guter Hinweis zum Thema im Kampf gegen die Abzocker! Ich dachte, darum geht es hier.

*Modinfo*

_Was glaubst du eigentlich was das Forum hier seit fast 8 Jahren macht? Außerdem gibt es hier  alle Ratschläge gratis. _


----------



## Hanschen (3 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Euren unermüdlichen Kampf gegen Internet-Betrug und Abzocke ziehe ich keinesfalls in Zweifel! Ganz im Gegenteil! Ich finde es gut, dass es diese Plattform gibt. Sie hat ja auch mir geholfen. Allerdings dachte ich, es liegt in unser aller Interesse, wenn man auch andere nennt, die sich diesem Thema widmen und aktiv etwas dagegen tun. Egal, ob man für die Zeitung nun etwas zahlen muss oder nicht. Nur eine  starke Allianz kann diesen [ edit]  das Handwerk legen.


----------



## jekamido (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Moin zusammen,
gehöre auch zu den Betroffenen und habe deshalb alles hier nicht nur verfolgt sondern auch wie empfohlen gehandelt-oder besser nicht gehandelt-. Wenn man mal von dem ordnungsgemäßen Widerruf absieht der natürlich abgeschmettert wurde. Heute bekomme ich nun Post von einem Inkasso Unternehmen namens Pro Inkasso, Geschäftsführer ist ein [ edit] . Mir reichts jetzt. Um 18.00 Uhr habe ich Termin beim Anwalt, auch wenn ich möglicherweise mit Kanone auf Spatzen schieße. Habt Ihr noch eine Tip für mich?


----------



## helmi63 (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo miteinander,
ich habe zwar keinen Tipp für dich, bin aber auch einer der reingefallen ist.
Und nochdazu bezahlt habe.
Ich habe diese Seite noch nicht gekannt, aber als ich gestern einen Beitrag vom Verbraucherschutz gesehen habe wurde ich hellhörig.
Ja, ich habe Angst vor der Inkassomahnung bekommen und habe bezahlt (Postbank Leipzig)
Aber das ist ja nur der Beitrag für ein Jahr gewesen, und ich denke das ich da keine Chance hab das Geld wieder zu bekommen.
Mich würde interressieren was dein Anwalt dir geraten hat?


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



jekamido schrieb:


> Habt Ihr noch eine Tip für mich?


Google mal nach Proinkasso. "Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV" :-D


> Geldeintreiber von proinkasso ebenfalls durchsucht
> Unbestätigten Informationen zufolge werden derzeit auch die Räumlichkeiten der ebenfalls in den Fall verwickelten proinkasso GmbH in Hanau durchsucht. Die Firma war durch rüde Geldeintreiber-Methoden für ihre Mandantin newadmedia aufgefallen und aufgrund dessen jüngst erst aus dem Inkasso-Bundesverband entfernt worden.


Da es sich bei der Proinkasso GmbH aus Hanau um einen der dreistesten Geldeintreiber für die Nutzlosbranche handelt, wäre eine Beschwerde über dieses Unternehmen beim für die Lizenzierung zuständigen OLG Frankfurt wohl in Erwägung zu ziehen.

In diesem Zusammenhang noch eine aktuelle Pressemitteilung:
Proinkasso: Hanau kündigt Internet-Kassierern fristlos | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


----------



## jekamido (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ich habe nicht vor zu bezahlen und ich denke, der Anwalt wird mir dazu auch nicht raten. Ich möchte aber, dass diese Inkasso Firma gleich Post von jemandem bekommt,den sie erst nehmen müssen. Ich melde mich noch mal wenn ich vom Anwalt zurück bin.


----------



## pikes87 (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Guten Tag zusammen!
Ich bin eben dank der Suchmaschine in diesem Forrum gelandet und wie ich sehe ist die Firma NOM new Online Media ltd hier nicht unbekannt.
In deren Auftrag kam heute ein Schreiben des Inkasso Büros mit einer Forderung von 173,21€!
Das absurde bei dieser Angelegenheit ist die Tatsache das ich nie eine Rechnung, oder Mahnung erhalten habe, und dieser Firma kenne ich gar nicht!

Wie soll ich mich weiter verhalten?
Anwalt?Verbraucherschutz???


----------



## Reducal (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



pikes87 schrieb:


> Das absurde bei dieser Angelegenheit ist die Tatsache das ich nie eine Rechnung, oder Mahnung erhalten habe...


Beides kommt per eMail an die Adresse des vermeintlichen Nutzers. Wenn du bislang nichts bekommen hattest, dann besteht der Verdacht, dass diene Daten von wem anderen beansprucht wurden und zu einem ungültigen Vertrag führten. Es ist nicht deine Aufgabe, dich mit dem Problem des Anbieters oder seinem Inkasso rumzuärgern. Die Verbraucherzentralen raten dazu, in so einem Fall gar nichts zu machen und erst recht nicht zu zahlen!


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



jekamido schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht vor zu bezahlen und ich denke, der Anwalt wird mir dazu auch nicht raten. Ich möchte aber, dass diese Inkasso Firma gleich Post von jemandem bekommt,den sie erst nehmen müssen. Ich melde mich noch mal wenn ich vom Anwalt zurück bin.


Das wird denen, wie bereits Tausende und Abertausende von Userpost, am "Gesäß" vorbeigehen.....


----------



## dvill (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Reducal schrieb:


> ... und zu einem ungültigen Vertrag führten.


Gültige Verträge konnten Betreiber von Einschüchterungsfallen bisher in keinem einzigen Fall vorweisen.

Das Mahndroh-Treiben ist daher rein erpresserisch oder nötigend aufgebaut. Es gibt natürlich unterschiedliche Grade, wie abwegig die Erpressungsversuche jeweils sind.


----------



## pikes87 (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ICH habe mich mit dem Inkassounternehmen telefonisch auseinander gesetzt und denen auch gesagt, das ich diese Seite nicht kenne und ich nicht zahlen werden, im schlimmsten Fall wende ich mich an den Verbraucherschutz, zumal wenn ich bedenke, das ich mit openoffice nichts am Hut habe!


----------



## TSG-Hosting (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo an alle "fix-downloader".

mich hat es nun auch erwischt!!!

Habe heute ein Inkasso schreiben von PROINKASSO bekommen mit einer Forderung in Höhe von 173,21.:-?:-?:-? Anmeldung am 21.04.09 12:84 und deine mir unbekannte IP.(ich verfüge über stand IP)

erst dachte ich jetzt ist es soweit aber dann machte es doch noch klick. Ich habe dort angerufen und mich Informiert über diese Firma: " NOM New Online Media". Wusstet ihr das sie ein Sitz in Eisenach haben??

Angebliche Addresse:

New Online Media
Werneburg Str. 11

99817 Eisenach

Nun ja ich habe dann mal im Netz Ge-googlet und natürlich nichts gefunden habe dann dort eine Firma angerufen und nachgefragt ob es Diese Firma im Hause über haupt gibt. Leide konnte mir die Firma dort keine genaue Auskunft geben habe aber dafür die Nummer der Hausverwaltung bekommen und dann auch gleich angerufen. Sie meinte dann das es diese Firma devinitiv nicht unter dieser Addresse erreichbar ist. 

Ich werde jetzt zur Polizei gehen und gehen und Diese Firme eine Strafanzeige gegen Schweren Betrugs. 

Bitte tut mir den Gefallen und macht auch eine Straf anzeige!!! 

Gemeinsam sind wir stark und stürzen diese Firma!!

werde euch Später von Polizei berichten!!!

LG TSG-Hosting


----------



## Deni San (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

nachdem ich mails von der seite fixdownloaden.de bei mir auf die sofort löschen liste gesetzt habe war ruhe :-p. jetzt habe ich aber einen brief bekommen von einer firma die sich PROINKASSO gmbh nennt und den betrag einfordert. mein erster gedanke ist/war ignorieren. laut google ist das auch ein recht zwielichtiges unternehmen. ich wollte mal sicher gehen und fragen ob ignorieren eine gute idee ist und ob es folgen haben kann.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Deni San schrieb:


> ich wollte mal sicher gehen und fragen ob ignorieren eine gute idee ist


Sogar eine sehr gute!


Deni San schrieb:


> und ob es folgen haben kann.


Außer dieser Drohkulisse hatten Mahnungen von Proinkasso noch nie irgendwelche Folgen!


----------



## Katze (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo alle zusamen,

da waren die aber heut fleißig wenn ich lese wie viele heut Post bekommen haben.Und was soll ich sagen ich auch.Ich werde bei der Bank anrufen wo ich einzahln soll, macht ihr das auch.Ganz viele Beschwerden vielleicht bringts was...lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Jekamido!

Einfach locker und cool bleiben! Und -einfach aussitzen! Irgendwann geben sie auf. Ich habe das schon einmal durch und nun erneut. Mich amüsiert das und ich warte schon gespannt auf den nächsten Schritt dieser Typen! Immerhin entstehen denen ja auch Kosten.

Grüße Hänschen


----------



## jekamido (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

so, da bin ich wieder. Anwalt sagt nicht zahlen und, wenn die Nerven stark genug sind, aussitzen. Sollte wider Erwarten Post in einem gelben Umschlag kommen mit dem Aussitzen aufhören. Dann wird es ernst. Er und ich glauben aber, dass es so weit nicht kommen wird. Bank der Schwester anrufen ist gut. Werde ich Morgen machen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



jekamido schrieb:


> s Sollte wider Erwarten Post in einem gelben Umschlag kommen mit dem Aussitzen aufhören. Dann wird es ernst.


Nichts wird ernst. Aufpassen ja, aufregen nein. 
Was in diesem *extrem *unwahrscheinlichen Fall zu tun wäre. >> 
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

InternetText


> *Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen: Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> 
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!*


Wo wird Nervenstärke gefordert, Altpapier in Sammelbehälter zu befördern?


----------



## Hanschen (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Also Nervenstärke erfordert das nun wirklich nicht! Sollte der unwahrscheinliche Fall eintreten und ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattern, einfach ein Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle machen. Das wirds dann auch schon gewesen sein! Das ganze System lebt doch vom Angstfaktor. Genau das ist beabsichtigt! Nur so kommen sie an eure Kohle!!! Den letzten Schritt gehen sie nicht. Dann wirds nämlich teuer für sie.:-D


----------



## indy (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Nur mal ne ganz doofe Frage. Auf welcher Art des Postweges wird eigentlich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid versendet? Geht der mit dem ganz normalen 0,55 EUR Brief raus oder kommt er per Einschreiben (Einwurf, oder Übergabe?) zu mir nach Hause? Bei ersterer Variante könnte es ja eventuell sein, dass die Freunde von der Post das Ding verschludern.


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Mahnbescheids-Wahn ist OffTopic. Bitte beim Thema bleiben.


----------



## bernhard (5 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

OffTopic abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/59000-sammel-klagen.html#post288510


----------



## Nelia (6 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

So, nun bin ich auch bei Proinkasso angekommen ... auch die können weiter träumen, von mir gibts keinen Cent in die Tasche.  "Wir fordern Sie auf die Grundschuld, sowie die bisher angegelaufenen Kosten, die Sie ... usw .. zu überweisen. Ich hab spaßenshalber mal den Taschenrechner gezogen :sun: :

Wenn ich mir so die Zahlen da drauf anschaue ... gibts das auch als Geldanlage? Im Schnitt kommen pro Tag 1,10 € drauf - bei 96 Eus angeblicher Grundschuld für 70 Tage Laufzeit gleich mal 77,21 zusätzlich kassieren (den Vorschlag mach ich mal meiner Bank). Das ganz einfach mal als nur Zinsen betrachtet und gerechnet (Höhe der Bearbeitungsgebühr und was die sonst noch haben kenn ich ja nicht) wären fürs Jahr beim jetzigen Stand 413,63 % ... Wahnsinn.

Nun versteh ich auch, warum es sich für die lohnt, wenn auch nur wenige spätestens bei Inkasso zahlen ... :wall: nur begreifen kann ich nicht, dass die damit auch nur noch eine Nacht ruhig schlafen können ... wie abgebrüht muss man denn sein.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> nur begreifen kann ich nicht, dass die damit auch nur noch eine Nacht ruhig schlafen können ... wie abgebrüht muss man denn sein.


Geld macht bekanntlich sexy und es beruhigt auch. Glaube mir, die jenigen, die sich auf diese Weise bereichern, haben keinerlei Skrupel und sind auch noch überzeugt davon, dass sie das richtige tun.


----------



## Deni San (6 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ich habe mir dein beitrag zum thema ''was mache ich wenn der mahnbescheit gekommen ist'' durchgelesen aber da steht ich soll den lachsfarbenen widerrufsausdruck ankreuzen und zurück senden. ich habe aber keinen solchen lachsfarbenen ausdruck bekommen. die mahnung ist von einer: PROINKASSI gmbh. was meint ihr wie ich am besten widerrufen sollte


----------



## bernhard (6 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Das Mahndroh-Geblähe ist ein Hoax: Hoaxes (Falschmeldung)

Solche Mails kursieren seit mehr als vier Jahren. Niemals ist bisher ein angedrohtes Ereignis auch nur in einem Fall eingetreten.

Das angedrohte Ereignis ist für Verbraucher keine wirkliche Drohung. Vor Gericht endet der Mahndroh-Zauber sofort.


----------



## muxxel (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo
ich bin vor langer Zeit auch auf diese Seite geraten um mir den Adobe flash player zu holen  da ich ihn für ein schulreferat brauche. Also habe ich mich dort angemeldet um den Player zu kriegen .A STAND ABER ES SEI VÖLLIG KOstENLOS:. naja trotz weiterem konnte ich ihn nicht runterladen.
Am nächsten Tag bekahm ich eine E-Mail wie alle anderen auch. 
Ich habse alle ignoriert bis jetzt eine Rechnung (im Brief) kam von 179€ Inkassoverfahren.Naja ich bin erst 13 und habe wirklich keine lust mein geld so aus dem Fenster zu werfen.:wall:Bei weiteren ignorieren greifen sie zu Gerichtsverfahren.....

würde mich Freuen über schnelle antworten wass ich machen kann.
Danke im voraus.:-?


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



muxxel schrieb:


> Bei weiteren ignorieren greifen sie zu Gerichtsverfahren.....


Nicht vor deiner Rente. ( vermutlich gibt es die dann erst mit 90...)


> wass ich machen kann.


Sich beruhigen und  mit deinen Eltern darüber sprechen.  Sie könnten genau so  so etwas reinfallen.


----------



## Eniac (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



muxxel schrieb:


> Ich habse alle ignoriert bis jetzt eine Rechnung (im Brief) kam von 179€ Inkassoverfahren.Naja ich bin erst 13 und habe wirklich keine lust mein geld so aus dem Fenster zu werfen.



Das musst Du auch nicht, ignoriere diese Massendrucksachen, behalte Dein Geld und kauf Dir was sinnvolles davon.



muxxel schrieb:


> :wall:Bei weiteren ignorieren greifen sie zu Gerichtsverfahren.....



Nein, das werden sie mit 99,9999%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht, denn vor Gericht würden sie voll auf die Schnauze fallen. Alles nur leere Drohungen.

Entspann Dich.


Eniac


----------



## Seteu (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Habe gestern auch Post von diesem Inkassounternehmen bekommen. Habe mich ganz schön erschrocken, da ich aber von der Firma NOM noch nie gehört habe, war ich schon etwas skeptisch.
Hatte noch nie mit denen Kontakt, geschweige denn von denen Mails oder Rechnungen bekommen. Nachdem ich das hier alles gelesen habe, werde ich den Brief gepflegt entsorgen und mal schauen, was die sich noch so einfallen lassen.


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Seteu schrieb:


> und mal schauen, was die sich noch so einfallen lassen.


Als Einstimmung 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Hanschen (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Seteu schrieb:


> .... mal schauen, was die sich noch so einfallen lassen.



Im Moment wohl eher nichts! Ich denke, die werden in der Rodenbacher Chaussee 6 in Hanau  gerade beim packen sein.
Hatte gestern mal besorgt bei PROINKASSO nachgefragt, ob ihre in den Schreiben angegebene Adresse noch stimmt. Bisher hatten sie leider keine Zeit auf meine Anfrage zu antworten. Wie schade - man will doch wissen, wo sein zuständiges Inkassounternehmen ansässig ist! Ich mache mir jetzt auch Sorgen, ob die angegebene Bankverbindung noch die richtige ist? Am Ende bekommt die NOM New Online Media nicht ihr sauer verdientes Geld! Das wird mich wieder um den Schlaf bringen.:unzufrieden:


----------



## Deni San (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

aber der mahnbescheit ist schriftlich eingetroffen von der PROINKASSO gmbh macht das einen unterschied zu einer mail ? sprich kann ich den brief auch ignorieren?


----------



## webwatcher (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Deni San schrieb:


> aber der mahnbescheit ist schriftlich eingetroffen von der PROINKASSO gmbh macht das einen unterschied zu einer mail ? sprich kann ich den brief auch ignorieren?


Ein *gerichtlicher* Mahnbescheid kommt *immer von einem Gericht* und  sieht so aus:
 >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

Alles andere ist Mahndrohmüll


----------



## Hanschen (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Alles andere ist Mahndrohmüll



...aber - mit netter Grußformel (*Mit freundlichen Grüßen Ihr Proinkasso Team*)!!! Teamwork - auch über Firmengrenzen hinweg - ist der beste Garant für Erfolg. Klingt nach einem jungen, aufstrebenden Unternehmen.


----------



## dvill (7 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Die haben allen Grund, sich bei den Bürgern für die öffentliche Hilfe zu bedanken und "nett" zu sein:


> In städtisch geförderten Räumen des Technologie- und Gründerzentrums (TGZ) in Hanau-Wolfgang werden fragwürdige Mahnschreiben offenbar viel länger als bisher bekannt ausgearbeitet.
> 
> Die Firma Proinkasso, mit Unterstützung der Stadt aufgebaut, wurde bereits im November 2005 aus dem Bund deutscher Inkassounternehmen ausgeschlossen.


Unseriöse Inkassofirma: Rauswurf nach unzähligen Beschwerden | Frankfurter Rundschau - Hanau


----------



## Maua (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

So. Gerade nach 13 Std Heimfahrt aus dem Urlaub totmüde angekommen, und auch so einen netten Brief im Briefkasten gehabt. Bin (zum Glück) auf die Seite hier gekommen und werde mich jetzt so verhalten wie wohl alle hier und nicht zahlen. 
Beim recherchieren im Internet habe ich dann noch das gefunden: vzbv | Presse | Mitteilungen | 03.08.2009 - Allianz gegen Internet-Abzocke (ich hoffe direktlinks sind ok) wo nochmal das steht was hier auch schon angesprochen wurde, das "Auch stünden die Banken in der Pflicht, einschlägig bekannten Anbietern ein Konto zu verweigern"
Werde am Montag auch dort nochmal anrufen, wenn genug meckern - vielleicht hilfts ja.
Wünsche allen noch eine gute Nacht und haltet auf dem laufenden wenn wer was neues bekommt!

Gruss Maua


----------



## bernhard (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Banken müssen nicht als unfreiwillige Mithelfer an unseriösen Internetgeschäften teilnehmen:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/nach...er-abzocker-gericht-gibt-sparkasse-recht.html

Es gibt leider sehr merkbefreite Banken, die lieber von den hohen Umsätzen profitieren wollen. Sonst wäre der Spuk längst beendet. Ohne Konto läuft das nicht.


----------



## Katze (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo
 ich finde Maua hat Recht um so mehr bei der Bank anrufen um so besser.Ich habe heute eine email von proinkasso bekommen mit der Überschrift neue Bankverbindung von [ edit]  aber ansonsten stand da nichts weiter.Wer ist das?Hab keine Ahnung was das soll.Wisst ihr was.lg Katze


----------



## dvill (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ja, ist denn heut' schon Weihnachten?

Natürlich nicht, aber der Porsche braucht auch im Sommer Sprit.


----------



## Hanschen (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Katze! 

Diese Mail habe ich auch von diesem Typen bekommen. Meine kam irgendwann in den Nachtstunden. Da  hat man wohl eine Nachtschicht eingelegt! Hoffentlich wird das auch ordentlich bezahlt! Nachtarbeit am Wochenende - da gibt’s doch satte Zulagen! Hoffentlich stellt man uns die nicht in Rechnung. :-D

Bei der neuen Kontoverbindung handelt es sich doch angeblich um ein "Treuhandkonto" auf welches wir doch artig unsere Schulden einzahlen sollen. Das behauptet zumindest dieser Typ. Nur dumm, das es nicht auf den Namen der Proinkasso lautet, wo sie doch ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, das man seine "Schuld" *nur*  auf ein Proinkasso-Konto einzahlen kann! Ich bin schon wieder irritiert und habe besorgt  bei der Proinkasso nachgefragt. Schließlich habe ich jetzt schon drei Bankverbindungen. Naja - die der VR Eisenach hat sich ja nun erledigt. Bleiben aber immer noch zwei übrig. Vielleicht sollte man splitten? Bei der Gelegenheit bat ich auch gleich mal um einen schriftlichen Nachweis der Bank, das es sich wirklich bei der neuen Verbindung um ein "Treuhandkonto" der Proinkasso handelt und wer der Begünstigte ist ! Wo es doch heute so viele Schwarze Schafe im Netz gibt, will man doch sicher gehen, das sein Geld in die richtigen Hände gerät.
Schließlich kann die Mail ja jeder verschickt  und den guten Namen der Prionkasso mißbraucht haben. Nein - da will ich schon sicher gehen, dass alles seriös und rechtmäßig ist. 

Lesen die hier eigentlich mit?! Wenn ja - meldet euch mal! Wäre nett.


LG


----------



## dvill (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ein Treuhandkonto von dem Weihnachtsmann?


----------



## Hanschen (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Ja, ist denn heut' schon Weihnachten?
> 
> Natürlich nicht, aber der Porsche braucht auch im Sommer Sprit.



Ja - ein Weihnachtskalender - so einen könnte ich auch noch brauchen! Da ich ja schon Kunde bei der NOM New Online Media ( ist aber auch ein hochtrabender Name und klingt richtig wichtig) sein soll, könnte ich den doch gleich mal ordern. Man kann sich nicht früh genug um die Geschenke kümmern! Hätte doch ne Menge Vorteile - man kennt sich schon und kann auf einer gewissen Vertrauensbasis aufbauen und weiß wie das Spielchen läuft. Dann gibts auch keine bösen Überraschungen mehr.

Mir kommt da so eine Idee - Wenn jetzt alle NNOM-Vorgeschädigten einen Kalender bestellen würden, hätte der nette Herr R. bis Weihnachten zu tun. Das würde ihm zusätzliche Nachtzuschläge sichern und auch die Datensätze sind bereits vorhanden. Wäre bestimmt auch gut für die Konjunktur und hilft Arbeitsplätze zu sichern.
Also - ich überlege mir das mal - also - das mit dem Weihnachtskalender!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:19:53 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:13:03 ----------




dvill schrieb:


> Ein Treuhandkonto von dem Weihnachtsmann?



Auch ein Weihnachtsmann muß sich den modernen Anforderungen stellen! Wohin sollen denn die Eltern auch ihr Geld für die Geschenke überweisen, wenn nicht auf ein Treuhandkonto des Weihnachtsmannes. Schließlich soll er ja auch an Weihnachten die Geschenke bringen. Und das kostet richtig Geld - bei den Ansprüchen die unsere Kleinen heute haben!!! Man kann ihm doch nicht zumuten, dass er all die Wünsche aus der Portokasse zahlt! Nein - ich bin für dieses Konto!


----------



## Katze (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

wie gesagt bei mir stand nix in der Mail komplett leer und sie kam so gegen 24 uhr.Wer ist das???:roll:lg Katze


----------



## Nicko1998 (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> wie gesagt bei mir stand nix in der Mail komplett leer und sie kam so gegen 24 uhr.Wer ist das???:roll:lg Katze


Nun, das ist einer der zahlreichen Repräsentanten der Nutzlosbranche...


----------



## dvill (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> wie gesagt bei mir stand nix in der Mail komplett leer und sie kam so gegen 24 uhr.Wer ist das???:roll:lg Katze


Nicht nur der Porsche schluckt viel. Um die Zeit kann es ein einfacher Klickfehler sein.


----------



## Hanschen (9 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe heute eine email von proinkasso bekommen mit der Überschrift neue Bankverbindung von [ edit]  aber ansonsten stand da nichts weiter.



Da es sich um Massenware handelt, kann ich dir den Rest der Mail ja zusenden wenn du möchtest! Vielleicht hatte Herr R. zwischenzeitlich ja einen Schwächeanfall oder Blackout! Mann sollte halt auch die Arbeitsschutzpausen einhalten!


----------



## Nelia (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Also ich kann mich nicht beschweren bei mir war genug blödsinniger Text in der Mail drinnen ... zuzüglich zur neuen Bankverbindung.  Aber schon schön, wie die Briefe begonnen werden: "... sind sie sich wirlich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?" - jep bin ich, wobei ich an der von denen genannten Ernsthaftigkeit meiner derzeitigen Lage arg zweifel. Kurz gesagt mir fehlt die Ernsthaftigkeit meiner Lage was den Verein angeht, oder so ähnlich. 
Einen großen Lacher hat auch der Passus von ProInkasso: "... Bekannt durch Rundfunk und TV" verursacht. Bekannt durch die Medien: ja, und wofür? Nun die Frage kann sich jeder Lesende hier glaube ich selber beantworten.
Und weiter gehts: "Ihre Forderung setzt sich wie folgt zusammen: ..." - ich wusste garnicht, dass ich denen gegenüber eine Forderung habe :scherzkeks: naja, man lernt nie aus. 
Das ganze Schreiben ist eigentlich ein etwas überdimensionaler Witz - unteranderem schon deshalb, weil im Absender "Mahnbescheid" drin steht - sollen se doch endlich mal die ganze Angelegenheit zum Gericht schleppen und mir das Dingens schicken lassen, darauf warte ich wie ein Kleinkind auf den Osterhasen - um mal vom Weihnachtsmann wegzukommen. 
Zahlungen auf ein Treuhandkonto ... nääääää, fällt aus wegen is nich. Erst recht, wenn das Inkasso keine eigene Kontonummer hat ... da kommt einem ja schon das große Grübeln.

Gruß und einen wunderschönen Tag
Nelia


----------



## Hanschen (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



			
				... schrieb:
			
		

> Erst recht, wenn das Inkasso keine eigene Kontonummer hat ... da kommt einem ja schon das große Grübeln.
> 
> Gruß und einen wunderschönen Tag
> Nelia



Eine eigene Kontonummer erhält man ja nur, wenn man einen festen Wohnsitz nachweisen kann. Und da soll es  laut einer nahmhaften Zeitung aus Frankfurt  gerade Probleme bei der Inkasso geben. Man hat denen ja das Mietverhältnis im TGZ der Stadt Hanau  gekündigt. Man fürchte um den guten Ruf des TGZ! Das verstehe ich ja nun wirklich nicht!


----------



## Nelia (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hanschen ... du hast ja Recht, das mit dem doch recht unfreiwilligen Umzug hab ich erst vor ein paar Minuten gelesen. Wozu braucht man einen guten Ruf ... in den paar Tagen die ich diese Vereine anheften habe musste ich feststellen, dass es doch einige Leute gibt, die auf den "Guten Ruf" sehr bereitwillig verzichten.


----------



## Hanschen (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Als anständiger Bürger aus guter Kinderstube, mit einem großen Herzen und einer gesunden Portion Nächstenliebe, leidet man ja mit, wenn einem jungen, aufstrebenden Unternehmen, mit toller Geschäftsidee quasi der Boden unter den Füßen weggezogen wird!
 Nun haben wir ja zum Glück gerade Sommer und man kann in den Wohnwagen ausweichen. Aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt und was wird dann aus diesen Leuten? 
Bleibt zu wünschen, das nicht alle Stadtväter so hart in der Sache vorgehen und sich bald eine neue Bleibe findet! 

Alles Gute - ich fühle und leide mit euch!


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> sind sie sich wirlich über die Ernsthaftigkeit Ihrer Lage im Klaren?


Das schreibt er zur Zeit ja jedem, bei dem er meint, Kohle herauspressen zu können.

Ob ihm die Ernsthaftigkeit der Lage, in der er sich befindet, klar ist? Ich denke nicht. 

Nun, es wird demnächst einige kritische Fragen des OLG-Präsidenten zu seinem Geschäftsgebaren geben.
Aber er hat auf diese Art und Weise die letzten knapp fünf Jahre überstanden. Und wenn er die Lizenz behalten darf, kann er frohgemut in seine Zukunft blicken...:unzufrieden:


----------



## Sinisa (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Witzig, ich habe auch vor ein paar Tagen so eine Mail bekommen und einen Brief. 
Ich saß im Garten als mein Vater zu mir kam und meinte: ,,Post für dich, irgendwas PROINKASSO." Ich schau mir den Brief an. "Ach die schon wieder." *zerreiß* boar die schreiben aber auch einen Müll, so langsam find ichs echt amüsant. 
Die Ernsthaftigkeit meiner Lage.. oh ja darüber bin ich mir im Klaren.


----------



## Nelia (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Jep, die Post von denen bekommt langsam nen gewissen Unterhaltungsfaktor ... ob gewollt oder nicht  selbst mein Freund fragt mich schon dauernd ob was neues angekommen ist. Eigentlich gibts garkeinen Grund das Geschreibse in die Unterhaltungsebene einzufügen ... aber der Blödsinn wird echt immer dämlicher. Mit jedem Schreiben übertreffen die sich selber um ein vielfaches. Zumal ich das wahnsinnige Vergnügen der Dopplung habe ... NOM und Premium Content ... und beides nun mit ProInkasso ...

@Nicko: Angesichts des Blödsinns den die schreiben bezweifel ich, dass die überhaupt fähig sind den Ernst irgendeiner Lage zu begreifen. Geben wir es am besten auf, so doof wie die schreiben können wir noch nichmal denken. Entweder haben die zu wenig oder ich zuviel Humor ... jedenfalls kann ich keine ernsthafte Lage erkennen, in der ich sein soll (z.B.: ernsthafte Lage = leerer Kühlschrank + knurrender Magen).


----------



## Hanschen (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Sinisa schrieb:


> ...boar die schreiben aber auch einen Müll, so langsam find ichs echt amüsant.



Amüsant und witzig - das ist es in der Tat! Es ist so witzig, dass sich bei denen keiner traut seine Unterschrift unter die versendeten Briefchen zu setzen. Das habe ich jetzt mal angemahnt! Schließlich will man  sicher gehen, dass die Satire auch von ihnen stammt und kein anderer auf den Zug aufspringt! Sowas macht ja schnell Schule! 
Was mach ich bloß, wenn der Spuk eines Tages vorbei ist? Ich glaube, dann bestelle ich einen Weihnachtskalender!


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibts garkeinen Grund das Geschreibse in die Unterhaltungsebene einzufügen ... aber der Blödsinn wird echt immer dämlicher. Mit jedem Schreiben übertreffen die sich selber um ein vielfaches.


Hier hat sich mal jemand den  Spass erlaubt, den Schriftwechsel mit einem anderen Nutzlosen  "auszuloten" 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Nelia (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Das mit dem Schriftwechsel hatte ich schon gelesen gehabt ... nach ner halben Stunde sieht man dann so aus >>> :scherzkeks: <<< und anschließend brauchte ich nicht lang überlegen, ob ich denen nochwas schreibe oder nicht ... ich habs einfach gelassen, bevor ich noch anfange das zu glauben was die versuchen mir einzutrichtern ... nein, ich hab keinen Vertrag geschlossen, nein ich werde nicht zahlen und nein ich werde denen kein Briefchen schreiben.


----------



## Hanschen (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> Entweder haben die zu wenig oder ich zuviel Humor ... jedenfalls kann ich keine ernsthafte Lage erkennen, in der ich sein soll


*
Du hast eindeutig zu wenig Humor!*  Das ist doch gerade der Sinn von Satire:

Die Satire bedient sich häufig der Übertreibung (Hyperbel), kontrastiert Widersprüche und  Wertvorstellungen in übertriebener Weise (Bathos), verzerrt Sachverhalte, vergleicht sie spöttisch  mit einem Idealzustand (Antiphrasis) und gibt ihren Gegenstand der  Lächerlichkeit preis. Zu ihren Stilmitteln gehören Parodie, Travestie und Persiflage, zu ihren Tonfällen Ironie, Spott und  Sarkasmus. Insofern sich die  Satire auf eine Idealvorstellung beruft, kann sie sich auch des Pathos bedienen. (Quelle: Wikipedia)


----------



## Hanschen (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hier hat sich mal jemand den  Spass erlaubt, den Schriftwechsel mit einem anderen Nutzlosen  "auszuloten"
> 
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html



Ich habe mir den Schriftwechsel jetzt komplett durchgelesen - kann ich nur jedem empfehlen!! Echt, ich habe mich gekrümmt vor Lachen und mir stehen Tränen in den Augen und der Schweiß auf der Stirn! 

Das ist besser als jede Comedy!!! 

Antidialer sollte sich die Rechte daran sichern und es der Fernsehcomedybranche anbieten oder als kleines Taschenbuch herausgeben! Unterhaltung vom Feinsten!


----------



## bernhard (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Wer nutzlos schreiben will, kann es so machen, dass andere noch was davon haben, z.B. so:

Henryk M. Broders Homepage - WinWin - Oder: Einer gewinnt immer


----------



## dvill (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Die Frage nach der Ernsthaftigkeit ist bereits die Lösung im Umgang mit diesem Mahndroh-Müll, der seit Jahren wahllos rumgeschickt wird.

Warum kümmert sich jemand um eine unaufgefordert eintreffende Mail mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten?

Warum denkt jemand, dieser Müll sei eine "Rechnung" oder "Mahnung"?

Kümmern muss man sich um Geschäftskommunikation mit nachvollziehbaren Inhalten, wenn man als den Grund und den Absender eindeutig identifizieren kann.

Dieses unspezifizierte Gekläffe von Kötern hinter undurchsichtigen Gartenzäunen verdient keinerlei Beachtung. Weg mit dem Müll und fertig. Bloß die Köter nicht noch "freiwillig" mit Leberwurstbrötchen verwöhnen.


----------



## Captain Picard (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Warum kümmert sich jemand um eine unaufgefordert eintreffende Mail mit schwachsinnigen Inhalten?


Leider gibt es eine ganze Reihe Foren/Blogs in denen zu hektisch/untertänigster Reaktion aufgefordert wird, 
bis hin zu eingeschriebenen Widerspruchschreiben mit Rückschein an dubaianische oder sonstige exotische 
Wüsten- oder Kokospalmenbriefkastenadressen. Dass mit solchen Empfehlungen sogar von Verbraucherschutzzentralen
genau  das Gegenteil der lockeren Einstellung gegenüber solche Hanseln erreicht wird, dürfte wohl einleuchten.
Auch der Hin/Beweis, dass noch nie jemand, der den Mahnmüll dorthin befördert hat,
 wo er hingehört ( in den Orkus) , hat zahlen müssen, kann die Schreibselfanatiker nicht überzeugen.

In die Enge getrieben, konkret zu sagen, warum sie das tun, geben alle diese Schreibselgläubigen zu, dass sie sich "besser fühlen".

Die Schreibselei kann übrigens durchaus kontraproduktiv sein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


Teleton schrieb:


> *Betroffener: *_*Ich glaube Dir kein Wort und will unbedingt irgendwas schreiben. Welchen  Musterbrief nehme ich?*_
> 
> Seufz, ich habe es befürchtet. Ist schnurz, solange die Anfechtung drin ist. Den Rest könnte man ja - siehe oben - nachreichen, falls es zu einem Prozess käme. *Wichtig ist aber den Anbietern nicht auch noch durchs schreibseln die Datensätze zu verfeinern. Also nicht mehr Daten -insbesondere die Adresse rausrücken- als die Gegenseite eh schon hat. Vollständige Adressdatensätze in den falschen Händen führen nicht nur zu Belästigungen per Brief sondern könnten auch für weitere Projekte eingesetzt werden.*


----------



## Hanschen (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



bernhard schrieb:


> Wer nutzlos schreiben will, kann es so machen, dass andere noch was davon haben, z.B. so:
> 
> Henryk M. Broders Homepage - WinWin - Oder: Einer gewinnt immer



Ist ja auch köstlich! Ich habe jetzt beschlossen, meine Karten für Erwin Pelzig bei Ebay zu versteigern. Das Geld kann ich mir wirklich sparen. Hier bekomme ich die Lachkrämpfe kostenlos und direkt ins Haus geliefert!


----------



## dvill (10 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Leider gibt es eine ganze Reihe Foren/Blogs in denen zu hektisch/untertänigster Reaktion aufgefordert wird,
> bis hin zu eingeschriebenen Widerspruchschreiben mit Rückschein an dubaianische oder sonstige exotische
> Wüsten- oder Kokospalmenbriefkastenadressen.


Rückmeldungen bei dubiosen Versendern unaufgefordert eintreffender Mails sind ein untragbares Risiko. Seriöse Firmen senden nichts Unaufgefordertes. Die anderen rufen eine unakzeptable Gefährdung hervor.

Schreiben von "Ihr Servicecenter", "Ihr Abzockerteam" usw. gehören ungelesen in den Müll.

Diese Vorgehensweise löst alle Probleme, die hier seit mehr als vier Jahren besprochen werden, vollständig und eindeutig.

Banditen aus z.B. Hessen sind keinen Deut besser als die Nigeria-Betrüger, Viagra-Verramscher, Glücksspielbetrüger usw..


----------



## Hanschen (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Gibt es denn so gar nichts neues von unseren Freunden der NOM und Proinkasso? Ich habe jetzt schon 3 Tage nichts von denen gehört 
Hoffe nicht, es handelt sich un ein Sommerloch? Bei der Auftragslage können die doch wohl nicht in den Urlaub gefahren sein!?


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Hanschen schrieb:


> Gibt es denn so gar nichts neues von unseren Freunden der NOM und Proinkasso?


Man ist wohl intensiv damit beschäftigt, neue Geschäftsräume zu suchen...


----------



## Hanschen (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Daran habe ich auch schon gedacht! 
Aber deshalb kann man doch das Geschäft nicht ruhen lassen. Es reicht doch ein Laptop! Damit setzt man sich in den Stadtpark oder in den Hauptbahnhof und verschickt wenigstens Massenmails. Ich hatte heute fest mit einer Mail gerechnet aber wieder nichts!
Man kann sich nicht einmal mehr auf seine Freunde verlassen:unzufrieden:


----------



## Nelia (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Mal bitte nicht so ungeduldig ... der Schwachsinn, den die auf Papier oder in die Mail bringen muss wohl überlegt sein. Ausserdem sollten die sich wirklich erstmal um eine neue Bleibe kümmern, im Park könnte der Laptop nass werden wenns regnet. Also ich für mein Teil muss mich von den beiden Lachanfällen am Wochenende noch erholen ... das war definitiv zu viel mit der angeblichen Pfändung von Arbeitslosengeld/Sozialleistungen und der Drohung mit dem Ärger vom Mobilfunkbetreiber ... wer das dann auch noch glaubt *koppschüttel. Spätestens da müsste dem Letzten klar sein das die nur husten. Gruß Nelia


----------



## Hanschen (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Das ist es ja gerade was mich so ungeduldig macht! Das Ganze hat  inzwischen einen gewissen Unterhaltungswert. Ich gebe zu, ich bin infiziert! Es ist wie die Sucht nach der täglichen Soap im Fernsehen. Man darf keine Folge verpassen. Zwar ist es keine Satire für hohe intellektuelle Ansprüche aber super dämlich und nach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag gerade das richtige für die schnelle Regenerierung.:wall:


----------



## Nelia (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Na dann ... also ich brauch das nicht unbedingt, obwohl ich auch ganz gern mal herzhaft lache. Aber jeder hat seine Art damit umzugehen, solang das nicht in der Zahlung endet ist das ja in Ordnung und zu verstehen. Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Vergnügen bei deiner wöchentlichen Soap ... soviel Zeit musst du denen schon lassen. Aber mir geht eben so ein komischer Gedanke durch den Kopf: Was wäre schlimmer für die? 1) Keiner liest den Müll und äußert sich auch nicht drüber und es zahlt auch keiner (stillschweigende Entsorgung) oder die Leute lachen sich schlapp und stellen das hier rein ... :scherzkeks: ... ich denke mal die lesen hier och mit


----------



## Eniac (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Hanschen schrieb:


> Aber deshalb kann man doch das Geschäft nicht ruhen lassen. Es reicht doch ein Laptop! Damit setzt man sich in den Stadtpark oder in den Hauptbahnhof und verschickt wenigstens Massenmails.



So weit muss es nicht kommen, es gibt doch schöne Internetcafes, da sitzt man ganz gemütlich neben den Kollegen aus Nigeria und Rumänien.



Hanschen schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute fest mit einer Mail gerechnet aber wieder nichts!
> Man kann sich nicht einmal mehr auf seine Freunde verlassen:unzufrieden:



Ich habe schon seit über 2 Wochen nichts mehr von opendownload.de gehört. Langsam beginne ich mir Sorgen zu machen, da wird doch nichts Schlimmes passiert sein?


Eniac


----------



## Hanschen (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Eniac schrieb:


> Ich habe schon seit über 2 Wochen nichts mehr von opendownload.de gehört. Langsam beginne ich mir Sorgen zu machen, da wird doch nichts Schlimmes passiert sein?
> 
> 
> Eniac



Wie hast du das nur ausgehalten!? Da hätte ich schon mal nachgefragt. Das macht doch eine gute Freundschaft aus!


----------



## Nicko1998 (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Hanschen schrieb:


> Wie hast du das nur ausgehalten!? Da hätte ich schon mal nachgefragt.


Nachfragen hat keinen Sinn


----------



## bernhard (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Eniac schrieb:


> Ich habe schon seit über 2 Wochen nichts mehr von opendownload.de gehört.


Die sind einsichtig und gehören jetzt zu den Guten.


----------



## Tinchen02 (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Anwalt kannst du dir sparen. Auf diverse Schreiben einfach nicht reagieren, nur wenn ein MB kommt, dann unbedingt Widerspruch einlegen.
Wie es scheint, ist man bereits beim aufrufen dieser und auch anderer "Blutsbrüderseiten" dort gespeichert...OHNE sich angemeldet bzw. registriert zu haben.
Wenn man diese "netten Leute" anschreibt, dann gibt man nur persönliche Daten bekannt...muss ja nicht sein.




passion schrieb:


> Ging mir genauso.. Kein Preis und nicht zu sehen, nicht mal ein download durchgefuehrt da ich stutzig wurde.. aber Rechnung erhalten. werde widersprechen. Und zum Anwalt geben!!!!!!


----------



## diakuba (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hey *wie kommt es das ihr alle schon Post von Proinkasso habt und ich nicht*...ich habe immerhin damals als Hilfslos das Tema hier angefangen will auch Post von nen Unternehmen was nun obdachlos ist und seit 2005 eigentlich aus dem Bund der deutschen Inkasso Unternehmen raus ist.
Armer Verein. *lach* wohin nur mit mein Geld?
Also soweit ich sehe wird fix-downloaden eh ab 05.01.2010 sein seite einstellen denn letztes update bei denen war 10.06.2009 und bei den ganzen nicht zahlenden leuten wird es sich nicht rentiren so weiter zu ziehen weil entweder der name schneller die runde macht mit negativ meldungen als das geld in deren kasse wandert.
Ausserdem finde ich es dumm das die Firmenadresse in England ist der Server in Russland und der fiktive Beiname als Betreiber nen Deutscher.
So viel komm nicht mal ich um die welt wie diese arme Seite *g*
Also ich warte mal weiter auf Post von ProInakasso...wenn nicht muss mir einer von euch mal so einen lustigen Brief schicken.

LG Dia (die weiterhin nur lachen kann und stur das eigenen Geld behält):scherzkeks:


----------



## Tinchen02 (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

einfach abwarten was passiert, vielleicht bist du ja der este der vergessen wird:-D. Dann melde dich bei mir, ich schicke dir dann gerne den MB und meine Bankverbindung:sun:

"ALLES WIRD GUT"


diakuba schrieb:


> _[Vollzitat entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hanschen (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



diakuba schrieb:


> Hey *wie kommt es das ihr alle schon Post von Proinkasso habt und ich nicht*... will auch Post ......
> wohin nur mit mein Geld?



Nur kein Neid!   Nicht nur den Letzten beißen die Hunde!:wall:

Solltest du mit deinem Geld nicht wissen wohin - du kannst zu den selben Konditionen ein Abo bei mir abschließen:-p Dann kriegste auch so nette Briefchen! Na Interesse?


----------



## Nelia (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ich schlage vor wir legen alles zusammen uns schicken das Diakuba, so haben wir das weg uns sie kann sich freuen und fühlt sich nicht mehr ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Hanschen (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ne, ne - maximal Kopien! Ich hänge an meinen Mails und Briefchen! Die gebe ich nicht her!!! Worüber sollen denn einst meine Enkel lachen? Möchte ihnen doch auch was vererben und mit auf den Lebensweg geben. Hab sie richtig lieb gewonnen diese Korrespondenzen! Habe alles nett in einem schönen Ordner chronologisch abgelegt.


----------



## Tinchen02 (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

wenigstens haste deinen Humor noch nicht verlogen, lach

Aber alles schön abheften und aufheben, ist schon richtig mach ich auch.
Ob sich meine Kinder allerdings über solch Nachlass freuen, das wissen dann nur die selbst.:sun:


Hanschen schrieb:


> Ne, ne - maximal Kopien! Ich hänge an meinen Mails und Briefchen! Die gebe ich nicht her!!! Worüber sollen denn einst meine Enkel lachen? Möchte ihnen doch auch was vererben und mit auf den Lebensweg geben. Hab sie richtig lieb gewonnen diese Korrespondenzen! Habe alles nett in einem schönen Ordner chronologisch abgelegt.


----------



## Hanschen (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ich hoffe, das ist für die Kleinen eine Lebensschule! Sie wissen dann, man darf auch im Internet niemals vom rechten Weg abkommen, sonnst geht es ihnen wie Opa Hänschen oder wie einst dem Rotkäppchen.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

EN-Online - Die Elmshorner Nachrichten im Netz


> Für den Fall der Nichtbezahlung werden Mahnbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher und Pfändung der Bezüge einschließlich Arbeitslosengeld, Rente Bankguthaben oder Versicherung angedroht.


law blog Archiv  Erpressung, bitte


----------



## Katze (13 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Guten Morgen zusamen

Also ich habe den Brief am 31.07. bekommen und meine 7 Tage sind auch rum und nix ist mehr :unzufrieden: die mail mit der neuen Bankverbindung war ja leer.Aber lustig finde ich es schon genau wie Hanschen.Wünsch euch allen einen schönen Tag.Bin gespannt wer als erster ihr von uns was neues hat:-D lg Katze


----------



## dvill (13 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Auch wenn 90% der Erpressten mittlerweils das böse Spiel als reinen Budenzauber erkennen und den Müll wegschmeißen, fallen 10% auf das Mahndroh-Gekläffe rein.

Bei dem Massengeschäft gibt es viele Opfer und hohe Beutebeträge bei den konspirativ organsierten Banden.

Opfer sind die Jungen oder auch die Alten: EN-Online - Die Elmshorner Nachrichten im Netz

Das Leiden der Opfer spielt keine Rolle. Die Angstmacher handeln gnadenlos.


----------



## Nelia (13 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Von mir auch einen wunderschönen guten Morgen. Ich denke mal Hanschen hat als erstes Post ... er kanns ja kaum erwarten. Meine NOM-Poscht kommt immer erst Sonntag abend gegen 21 Uhr ... Sonntags abend und dann noch Nachtzulage ... gebts zu, einer hat dafür gesorgt das dies bezahlt werden kann :scherzkeks:. Der andere Verein verwöhnt mich immer Samstags ... also die beiden haben sich das schön eingeteilt.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 08:01:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 07:58:34 ----------

@dvill ... hätte ich euch hier nicht gehabt, ich glaub ich hätte anfangs auch gezahlt. Bin richtig froh drum ... allerdings ist fraglich ob ich dann auch Post von ProInkasso bekommen hätte. Denn spätestens bei den Briefen war mir klar das die Forderungen Blödsinn sind ... was die alles Pfänden wollen *koppschüttel.


----------



## Tinchen02 (13 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

E-Mail Kontakt können die zu mir nicht mehr pflegen, habe keine Mühe gescheut und habe diese E-Mail gelöscht :sun: und bin nach der 1. Rechnung umgezogen....natürlich nicht wegen diese [ edit] .
Nun warte ich einfach mal ab, bin ja gespannt was passiert.:roll:


----------



## Hanschen (13 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Tinchen02 schrieb:


> ...und bin nach der 1. Rechnung umgezogen....natürlich nicht wegen diese [ edit]



Du bist aber auch ein Schlitzohr! :-p Du wirst doch so anständig gewesen sein und der Post einen Nachsendeauftrag erteilt haben?


----------



## Tinchen02 (13 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

logo hatte ich einen Nachsendeauftrag, aber der war nur ein halbes Jahr und ist bereits einige Monate abgelaufen. Sollte der Postbote, mit dem ich schon per "DU":sun: bin, mir trotzdem von denen Post einwerfen..dann hat der aber echt ein großes Problem:handreib:




Hanschen schrieb:


> Du bist aber auch ein Schlitzohr! :-p Du wirst doch so anständig gewesen sein und der Post einen Nachsendeauftrag erteilt haben?


----------



## Nelia (13 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Supi ... und mich haben die erwischt, als ich gerade umgezogen war ... Hatte die neue Adresse noch keine 2 Tage :wall: Naja, überall steht ja man sollte Hinz und Kunz sofort die neue Adresse mitteilen, aber ich glaub das habsch bissl zu wörtlich genommen  und aus Fehlern lernt man (oder auch nicht). Aber egal ... Mama hat mir immer gesagt, dass betteln unanständig is und ich das nicht darf ... und die kommen bei mir damit auch nicht durch :sun: - Pech gehabt, da haben se nicht mit Mama gerechnet - und auch wenn ich weiß das ich die 30 schon überschritten habe, hin und wieder kann man die alten Ratschläge der Eltern ja mal wieder ausbuddeln.


----------



## Tinchen02 (13 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Fehler sind da um sie zu machen, sonst würden wir ja nix dazu lernen.

"Kannst alt werden wie eine Kuh und lernst immer noch dazu"

In diesem Sinne, schön aufpassen !!!:sun:


----------



## dvill (14 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Opfer sind die Jungen oder auch die Alten: EN-Online - Die Elmshorner Nachrichten im Netz


In dem Bericht ist von QualityCall die Rede. Da möchte man doch wissen, was das ist. Natürlich bei der Branche was ganz Tolles:

Google


----------



## Antiscammer (14 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ein Quality-Call gehört zu einem guten Outbound-Callcenter wie die Bürste zum Klo.

Er verleiht dem unlauteren Werbeanruf so etwas wie einen "Touch" des Seriösen, und er soll die Wirksamkeit eines in Wirklichkeit weder vorher noch nachher gültigen Vertrags virtuell untermauern.

"Quality" heißt jedoch dabei nicht etwa, dass dem Verbraucher die notwendigen Angaben gem. § 312c BGB gemacht werden.
Sondern "Quality" heißt, dass sich der CC-Agent mit falschem Namen, mit nicht eindeutiger, nichtssagender Firmenbezeichnung ("Glückstralala24") und mit falscher Ortsangabe meldet.
"Quality" heißt auch, dass nicht etwa gesagt wird, was man da eigentlich konkret bestellt. Auch wird lieber nicht gesagt, dass die Gelder in Wirklichkeit allesamt über Schweizer Waschanlagen in Wiener und Stuttgarter Taschen verschwinden.

"Quality" heißt auch, dass man ggf. schonmal mit dem "deutschen Gruß" bedacht wird, wenn man dem überzeugend vorgebrachtem Ansinnen einer unterstellten Vertragsbeziehung energisch widerspricht.

"Quality" - das ist also die voll verwirklichte Seriösität des deutschen Callcenter-Direktmarketings in hochinnovativen Marktsegmenten am Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland - hallelujah.


----------



## Nelia (14 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ähmmmm .... na dann, dann kanns ja nur noch besser werden wenn "Quality" schon so rumgezogen wird ... ursprünglich hatte ich sowas mal mit Qualität verbunden. Aber auch das ist ein weit dehnbarer Begriff. Anrufe haben wir zum Glück keine  bin ja nich blöd und geb jedem meine richtige Telefonnummer :sun: ausserdem wäre eh bloss immer besetzt :scherzkeks: ja ja, Frauen und das Telefon ... ohne weitere Worte. Ausserdem würde ich eh nix am Tel kaufen. Mein Männe hatte jahrelang im seriösen Call-Center gearbeitet und auch die Machenschaften von denen sind nicht immer das Wahre und damit sind wir auch gut Vertraut. Nö, nix am Tel ... fällt aus wegen is nich.


----------



## diakuba (15 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ups und ach gott..
ich hatte ja doch ProInkasso-Post...ich hab halt nur vergessen das wir so modern sind und täglich das internet nutzen müssen um alle rechnungen drohungen und evtl andere wichtig post mit fristen zu erhalten.
nun habe ich leider diese fristen nicht einhalten können....mist aber auch *lach* war nen monat zu spät mal wieder mail lesen...passiert schon mal *g*

also katze bei mir war keine der mail text los...ich durfte die poente vom witz lesen *freu*

aber nun habe ich hier einfach mal zwei links beim zweien ist gleich das muterbrieflein für die sperrung der neuen bankverbindung und ind er ersten halt noch mal proinkasso selber.
ich hoffe das linken (also verlinken) hier ok ist wenns aus nen anderen portal ist (???)

[...]

[...]

und der musterbrief:
[...]

da jetzt wochenende ist werde ich mal in garten gehen und mal dran denken ab sofort täglich mails abzurufen. *g* :wall:

_[Verlinkungen auf Seiten ohne nachvollziehbares Impressum entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Hanschen (21 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Der Thread ist ja richtig abgestürzt! 

Sind der NOM und deren Handlangern die Luft ausgegangen? Man wird doch wohl nicht schmollen? Oder ist denen die Sache über den Kopf gewachsen?

Da ist dann noch die Sache, dass eine nahmhafte deutsche Computerzeitung sie auf eine *Liste der übelsten Abzocker-Seiten* gesetzt hat. 

*Naja - da wird ihnen übel geworden sein!*

Wer will schon gern im Zusammenhang mit so richtig Schwarzen Schafen genannt sein!


----------



## Katze (21 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

hallo Hanschen,

sehr ruhig hier geworden keiner bekommt mehr Post von denen.Aber das ist bestimmt nur die Ruhe vor dem Sturm  schönes Wochende euch allen lg Katze


----------



## Nelia (21 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Jep, ich geb euch Recht, ist wirklich ruhig geworden. Aber da ich bis dato immer meine Post am Wochenende bekomme denke ich mal das ich abwarte. 

Samstag ist ein Verein dran und Sonntag abend NOM ... ich geb die Hoffnung auf Unterhaltung nicht auf ....  ... also wenn ich Inhaber von so nem Laden wäre - mich würde das wurmen, wenn die Leutz sich über mich lustig machen *grübel.

Dann wünsch ich mal ein Ereignisreiches Wochenende
Liebe Grüße
Nelia


----------



## Nelia (21 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

... sorry wenn ich das schreibe und wenns nicht erwünscht ist, dann bitte löschen ... aber ich kann mir das jetzt einfach nimmer verkneifen: Da sieht wohl einer seine Felle davon schwimmen ... gut so, getroffene Hunde bellen. Weiterhin frag ich mich, was die falschen Behauptungen sollen? Die machen den Verein auch nicht glaubhafter ... im Gegenteil. 

Ich für mein Teil bin froh das Forum zu haben und kann nur ganz doll DANKE sagen ... 

ups, der Beitrag wurde rausgenommen ... ok, könnt ihr hier gern löschen, da die Grundlage entzogen wurde ....


----------



## Katze (22 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo

ich hab heut ne Mail von Proink. bekommen darin nur Überschrift Sehr geehrte ..... lassen sie es nicht so weit kommen ansonsten war sie leer komisch. Da bekommt ihr bestimmt auch bald Post.Ich weis nicht was ich davon zu halten habe:roll:lg Katze


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht was ich davon zu halten habe:roll:lg Katze



*>>>Das hier.<<<* :scherzkeks:

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Katze (22 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja das stimmt Antiscammer.Haben jetzt bestimmt ne neue Bankverbindung:roll: lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (22 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

*Jepp - das Warten hat sich gelohnt! Rechtzeitig zum Wochenende - Neues von der Proinkasso!*

*Jetzt mit neuer Masche - Märchenstunde!  Es war einmal.....
*
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sehr geehrter Herr ..............,[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]bei uns hat sich ein Schuldner gemeldet, der bei seiner Bank um ein Darlehn bat. Die Bank hat ihm den Kredit verweigert![/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Die Ablehnung des Kredites erfolgte aufgrund einer noch offenen Inkassoforderung.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zudem wurde die Forderung durch Zinsen und Gebühren mit der Zeit immer höher.[/FONT]
  [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bitte lassen Sie es nicht soweit kommen.[/FONT]
    [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Zahlen Sie jetzt![/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Sehr rührende und herzzerreißende Geschichte wie ich finde.


* [/FONT]


----------



## Antiscammer (22 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



			
				Hanauer Märchenstunde schrieb:
			
		

> Die Ablehnung des Kredites erfolgte aufgrund einer noch offenen Inkassoforderung.



Der weiß selbst ganz genau, weshalb er wegen sowas tatsächlich niemals einen Schufa-Eintrag fabriziert.

Aber bei rechtsunkundigen Leuten, meint er, wären solche wüsten Drohungen opportun, um Phantasieforderungen einzutreiben.


----------



## Hanschen (22 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Hanschen schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja richtig abgestürzt!
> 
> Sind der NOM und deren Handlangern die Luft ausgegangen? Man wird doch wohl nicht schmollen? Oder ist denen die Sache über den Kopf gewachsen?



*Hat mein Beitrag sie doch motiviert! Recht so! Manchmal genügt halt ein kleines Anstupsen um den erlahmten Ehrgeiz wieder zum Leben zu erwecken!*:-D


----------



## Nelia (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Juchhuuuuuuuuuu ... bei mir war auch Märchenstunde ... glauben die echt, dass ich denen diesen Blödsinn abkaufe? Und was geht mich ein Kredit an ... ich hab noch nie was auf Raten gekauft und noch nie im Leben an einen Kredit gedacht ... gut, sollen se sich selber an ihrem Märchen erfreuen. Lustig auch die regelrecht um Hilfe schreiende Schriftgröße ... wird wohl langsam eng auf dem Konto? Tja, Pech wenn man keiner vernünftigen Beschäftigung nachgeht, da bräuchte man nicht ständig betteln und sich auslachen lassen. Äh und was bitteschön hat ein Kreditantrag mit einer nicht vorhandenen Forderung mit einem Möchtegern-Inkasso zu tun? 

Wenn se wirklich Geld haben wollen sollen se mir nen Mahnbescheid schicken (bettelfleh) und dann sehen ma weiter ob ich mich wirklich zum zahlen oder zum Kreuzchenmachen hinreißen lasse - wohl eher das Letztere wie ich mich kenne :scherzkeks:. Für wie bekloppt halten die einen, das grenzt ja schon an Beleidigung uns für so doof zu erklären, als ob wir denen dieses doch so wunderschöne Märchen wirklich abkaufen würden *tztz 
... aber was gibts schöneres als den Sonntag morgen mit einem herzhaften Lachanfall zu beginnen
LG und noch einen wunderschönen Tag

@Hanschen: Merke: Die melden sich immer im 14-Tage-Rhytmus (noch)


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> Wenn se wirklich Geld haben wollen sollen se mir nen Mahnbescheid schicken (bettelfleh) und dann sehen ma weiter ob ich mich wirklich zum zahlen oder zum Kreuzchenmachen hinreißen lasse - wohl eher das Letztere wie ich mich kenne :scherzkeks:.


Ein Mahnbescheid kostet 23 Euronen, die per Vorkasse von den Nutzlosen gelöhnt werden 
müßten und  das täte  bitter weh :scherzkeks:


----------



## Nelia (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Ein Mahnbescheid kostet 23 Euronen, die per Vorkasse von den Nutzlosen gelöhnt werden
> müßten und  das täte  bitter weh :scherzkeks:


... aber nicht mir ... und mir is das och herzlich egal ob denen was weh tut und wo es denen überhaupt weh tut


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> . und mir is das och herzlich egal ob denen was weh tut und wo es denen überhaupt weh tut


So gar kein Mitgefühl mit den armen Nutzlosen?  Kein Mitgefühl wie der nächste Ferrari finanziert wird? 
 Keine Liebe mehr unter den Menschen


----------



## Nelia (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



jupp11 schrieb:


> So gar kein Mitgefühl mit den armen Nutzlosen?  Kein Mitgefühl wie der nächste Ferrari finanziert wird?
> Keine Liebe mehr unter den Menschen


Ähm muss ich? Ich könnte denen ja aus unserem Laden ein Metall-Spielzeug-Ferrari mitbringen und denen zuschicken ... die 3,60 € bring ich gern noch auf, aber die müssten dann das Porto übernehmen - wobei, dass könnte ich auch noch tragen, denn deren Unterhaltungswert ist bald nicht mehr bezahlbar :gruebel:.


----------



## Katze (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo
 na da haben wirs doch bekommen alle wieder Post:bla:. Ma sehen was als nächstes kommt? Mahnbescheide sind denen zu teuer bei der Anzahl. Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## Hanschen (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

*Ich frage mich gerade, was wohl aus dem armen Schuldner und seinem Darlehen geworden ist? Ob die Proinkasso ihm helfen konnte?

Ich hoffe, die Proinkasso lässt uns das noch in einer ihrer nächsten Mails wissen!  Bitte!!!*

Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung der Geschichte. Hoffentlich gab es ein Happy end! Legt schon mal die Taschentücher bereit!

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 11:50:52 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 11:45:13 ----------




Nelia schrieb:


> @Hanschen: Merke: Die melden sich immer im 14-Tage-Rhytmus (noch)



Du meinst - ich muss nun wieder 2 Wochen warten? Nein, dass halte ich nicht aus! Und was heiß noch? Vielleicht danach täglich?


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Hanschen schrieb:


> Du meinst - ich muss nun wieder 2 Wochen warten? Nein, dass halte ich nicht aus! Und was heiß noch? Vielleicht danach täglich?


Nu werd mal nicht süchtig 

mehr als 25 Liebesbriefe gab es bisher noch nicht 

Lies mal das hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html


----------



## Hanschen (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

*

..... nur so ein Gedanke - vielleicht kann man die Geschichte ja auch  abonnieren und kommt so schneller an die Fortsetzungen? Wäre mir glatt 96 € wert! *

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 12:09:59 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 12:02:03 ----------




webwatcher schrieb:


> Lies mal das hier:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html




   Das habe ich bereits mehrmals getan, sogar in einer feucht-fröhlichen Runde zum Besten gegeben. Das hatte erheblich zum Spaßfaktor beigetragen und allen Lachkrämpfe beschert.


----------



## Nelia (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Ähm, wo ma hier grad so schön dabei sind ... mir fällt eben auf das die übliche 14tägige Samstagpost im Briefkasten ausgefallen ist ... :cry: ... vielleicht wäre das ja die Fortsetzung der wundertollen Geschichte vom armen Schuldner, dem bösen Kreditinstitut und der ach so helfenden Hand von ProInkasso. 

Oder, nicht das die sich nun im 3wöchigen Rhytmus melden :-?. Oder, bekomm ich nun doch endlich das heiß ersehnte "Kreuzchenformular"? Menno, die spannen mich ganz schön auf die Folter. Also Hanschen ... die 14tage-Frist haben se bei mir schonmal überschritten - das heißt nix gutes für uns. ​


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> . Oder, bekomm ich nun doch endlich das heiß ersehnte "Kreuzchenformular"?


Spiel lieber im Lotto. Der Sechser  ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher


----------



## Hanschen (23 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Spiel lieber im Lotto. Der Sechser  ist erheblich wahrscheinlicher



Lohnt ja nun auch nicht mehr, der Italo - Jackpot ist geknackt.


----------



## Katze (24 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Habe heut schon wieder Email von Pr.Ink. bekommen.Wurde noch mal darauf aufmerksam gemacht das ich zu zahlen habe. Na so was:-D Und immer noch geben die die Adresse von Hanau komisch


----------



## Hanschen (24 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

*Bin gar nicht neidisch! Habe nämlich auch was bekommen. *

"Sie haben sich kostenpflichtig angemeldet! Zahlen Sie jetzt!"

Ganz knapp in 3 Sätzen! Scheinen Stress zu haben oder keine Lust. Kann ich verstehen, ist ja Bade-Wetter und wer sitzt da schon gern im Container oder wo auch immer.

Natürlich habe ich wie immer nett zurück gemailt. Man hat ja Anstand und gute Freunde soll man nicht zulange warten lassen, sonst kündigen sie einem die Freundschaft. Das möchte ich besser nicht riskieren.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Katze (24 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja da haben wir wohl das gleiche bekommen:-p kurz und knapp naja.Antworten werde ich nicht warum auch bringt eh nichts


----------



## Hanschen (24 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

...... doch - ne Menge Spass!


----------



## Katze (24 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

na da will ich dir den Spass doch ma gönnen:schreiben:


----------



## Nelia (24 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Aber hallo ... nun werde ich neidisch  ich hab nämlich nix bekommen ...
Postfach bleibt leer ... Briefkasten auch ... also doch noch baden gehen ...


----------



## Eniac (24 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> Habe heut schon wieder Email von Pr.Ink. bekommen.



Ich auch, kann's kaum erwarten bis die nächste kommt. Ich glaube, wir werden noch richtig dicke Freunde...


Eniac


----------



## Hanschen (24 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Eniac schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir werden noch richtig dicke Freunde...




*Ätsch! Ich hab Dir was voraus - wir sind schon richtig dicke Freunde!!! 
Nur kein Neid!




*


----------



## Katze (25 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

-Aber hallo ... nun werde ich neidisch  ich hab nämlich nix bekommen ...-

  Das tut mir aber leid das du nichts bekommen hast Nelia lg Katze


----------



## Abgezockt (27 August 2009)

*Fix -Downloaden abzocke ala Proinkasso*

Liebes Forum, auch ich wurde abgezoch, das heisst man versuch es gerade:
Ich habe mich vor 3-4 Monaten bei Fix Downloaden Registriert.
Unwissentlich kam dann die Rechnung per Email:

_[Mahndrohmüll entfernt MOD/BR]_

Was soll ich den nun tuhen??


----------



## Eniac (27 August 2009)

*AW: Fix -Downloaden abzocke ala Proinkasso*

Das zitierte Urteil bezieht sich AFAIK auf einen völlig anderen Fall der mit Abofallen überhaupt nichts zu tun hat. Das dient IMHO nur der Verbraucherverunsicherung.



Abgezockt schrieb:


> Was soll ich den nun tuhen??



Am besten überhaupt nichts und schon mal gar nicht zahlen.


Eniac


----------



## Abgezockt (27 August 2009)

*AW: Fix -Downloaden abzocke ala Proinkasso*

Ich kann das garnicht Zahlen, ich bin Minderjährig
*duckundwegÜ


Martin


----------



## Eniac (27 August 2009)

*AW: Fix -Downloaden abzocke ala Proinkasso*

Na, denn hat sich die Sache ja eh erledigt.


Eniac


----------



## Abgezockt (27 August 2009)

*AW: Fix -Downloaden abzocke ala Proinkasso*

Wie meinst du das?

Martin


----------



## Eniac (27 August 2009)

*AW: Fix -Downloaden abzocke ala Proinkasso*

Verträge mit Minderjährigen sind schwebend unwirksam, d.h. vorher müssten Deine Eltern zugestimmt haben. Die Inkassofritzen können Dir also nix.


Eniac


----------



## Abgezockt (27 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Danke, ich werde auf Mails von denen Nichtmehr Antworten!


Martin


----------



## Hanschen (27 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Abgezockt schrieb:


> ich werde auf Mails von denen Nichtmehr Antworten!



Recht so! .... und auf schriftliche Mahnungen der Proinkasso natürlich auch nicht!


----------



## Nelia (27 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

So, hab auch wieder ein Folgesinnlosschreiben von ProInkasso bekommen ... ich solle denen doch bitte mitteilen ob meine Adresse richtig ist ...  meine Addi haben se von dem anderen Saftladen übernommen ... ansonsten müssten se eine ach so teure Recherche machen ...  sollen se doch mal bitte suchen ... von mir aus können se zur Überprüfung och Geld einsetzen (könnt ihr och mir schicken das Geld, dann helf ich beim suchen, kann ja nix für wenn ihr alles verlegt, meine Anschrift habt ihr ja) ... tztztz ... ich staune nur, dass die sage und schreibe 1 Monat gebraucht haben um festzustellen das se meine Addi schon haben  Man sind das helle Köpfchen. 

Aber unschlagbar sind diese Zeilen: 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, [/FONT]
  [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]wir haben Sie mehrmals angemahnt u.a. per Post. Haben Sie das zur Kenntnis genommen? Es betrifft die offene Forderung unseres Auftraggebers *NOM New Online Media Ltd.* Anmeldung beim Online-Dienst [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]fix-downloaden [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]über *EUR 173,21*."[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]... ah ja ... jetzt bin ich auf einmal anonym. Früher wurde ich wenigstens mit Namen angeschrieben ... das Niveau fällt aufs Bodenlose. Und angeschrieben per Post? Ja! Aber denen scheint entfallen zu sein, wann und warum das war und vorallem wieso  sind schon komische Vögel :scherzkeks:. Und die haben ihre putzigen Drohungen vergessen ... ich bin enttäuscht. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## dvill (27 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Das AG Karlsruhe spricht in einem ähnlichen Fall von Beihilfe zu versuchtem Betrug. Leider durchschauen noch mindestens 10% der Mahnbedrohten das üble Spiel nicht.


----------



## Hanschen (27 August 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Früher wurde ich wenigstens mit Namen angeschrieben ... das Niveau fällt aufs Bodenlose. Und angeschrieben per Post? Ja! Aber denen scheint entfallen zu sein, wann und warum das war und vorallem wieso  sind schon komische Vögel :scherzkeks:. Und die haben ihre putzigen Drohungen vergessen ... ich bin enttäuscht. [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> [/FONT]



Hallo Nelia!

*Sei bitte nicht so streng mit unseren Freunden von der Proinkasso!* 

Du bist doch nicht der einzige schwere Fall für die überforderten Mitarbeiter. Wer täglich  tausende Fälle bearbeiten muss, der darf doch bitte schon mal den Überblick verlieren - Oder? Ich habe dafür vollstes Verständnis, ja sogar Mitleid! :cry:
*Also sei jetzt bitte brav und zeige dich  kooperativ!*


----------



## Hanschen (2 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

*Mein Lieblingsthread ist schon wieder abgestürzt! *

Glaubte ich noch vor kurzem an ein Sommerloch, mache ich mir nun ernsthaft Sorgen. Die Ferien in Hessen sind seit einer guten Woche vorbei und es gibt nichts Neues von den Freunden der Proinkasso! Keine Mail – kein Briefchen.

*Kommt endlich in die Puschen und lasst euch nicht so gehen!*

Ein enttäuschter Freund!


----------



## Antiscammer (3 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Na, vielleicht sind die ja grad im Umzugsstreß. :-p


----------



## Nelia (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hanschen, so nebenbei wirft sich bei mir ne putzige Frage auf: Was willst du eigentlich machen, damit du denen im Gedächtnis bleibst? 
Irgendwann wirst du wie viele andere in dem Ordner der "Hoffnungslosen Fälle" abgelegt und staubst vor dich hin. Dann bekommst du garkeine Post mehr :unzufrieden:. Überlebst du das überhaupt? Wie wäre es, wenn du damit anfängst monatlich 0,01 € zu überweisen, damit du wenigstens im System bleibst :scherzkeks:. Übrings sind wieder fast 14 Tage um, dieses Wochenende müsste eigentlich ein Lebenszeichen von deinen "Besten Freunden" kommen (Falls se mit dem Umzug fertig sind).


----------



## Katze (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo hab heute 9.45Uhr eine Email bekommen :roll:



> aufgrund Ihrer Email bitten wir Sie, sich nochmals die
> Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen durchzulesen. Diese wurden
> bei Ihrer Anmeldung als gelesen bestätigt und akzeptiert.
> Die Forderung steht weiterhin zur Begleichung offen.
> ...


Ich habe gar keine Email an die geschrieben naja.Bin ich die einzige die Post hat:-Dlg Katze


----------



## Nelia (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Katze ... Noch bist du die Einzige, ich hab ja geschrieben dasse dieses Wochenende wieder dran sind  auf de Leute ist Verlass.

Bei mir haben se in ihren Schreiben auch einiges verwürfelt, aber sehen wir es ihnen nach - es reicht wenn wir das wissen, überlege mal wieviel Post die bearbeiten müssen ... da kann es schon mal zu Verwechslungen kommen. Mal so als Beispiel: "Ihre Forderung beträgt: ..." statt unsere Forderung. Ich wusste zwar nicht das ich von denen Geld bekomme aber gut.


----------



## Hanschen (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> Mal so als Beispiel: "Ihre Forderung beträgt: ..." statt unsere Forderung. Ich wusste zwar nicht das ich von denen Geld bekomme aber gut.



*Da musst du unbedingt am Ball bleiben - vielleicht gibt es ja eine unerwartete Gewinnausschüttung!:-D


*


----------



## Katze (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Stimmt auf die ist Verlass ich hab bestimmt die Email für Hanschen bekommen:-D er antwortet denen doch.Schönes Wochenende lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> Ich habe gar keine Email an die geschrieben naja.



Aber ich hatte doch eine Mail geschrieben und wieder keine Antwort erhalten!!!

So ein Durcheinander bei denen.
Wird Zeit, dass die wieder Durchblick und Ordnung in ihren Laden kriegen. Da vergeht einem ja der Spass!


----------



## Katze (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

*Das wird aber dann schön geteilt wenns zur Gewinnausschüttung kommt*


----------



## Nelia (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

@ Hanschen
Meinste das lohnt sich? Soll ich dort hinfahren??? Koffer fürs Geld gleich mitnehmen? Oder reicht die Geldbörse? Kontonummer gibts keine - sonst isses dann wieder schlagartig "Unsere Forderung". 

Ne ne ... Hier macht man was mit . Ach antworten tuste denen? Und dann lassen se dich so hängen? Unverschämtheit vom Feinsten ... 

Katze ... danke dir auch ein wunderschönes Wochenende

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:07:27 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:03:49 ----------

*Gebettelt wird och noch ... Bei Proinkasso nach Briefen und ich soll teilen ... tztztz* 

... ausserdem habe ich nicht beim Gewinnspiel teilgenommen - das sind wieder Verwechslungen ... Egal, wenn ich Geld von denen bekomme werd ich das für notleidende-verwechslungsgefährdete Inkassobüros spenden ... :sun: oder ich geh Eis essen ... kommt aufs Wetter drauf an.


----------



## Hanschen (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> Hanschen, so nebenbei wirft sich bei mir ne putzige Frage auf: Was willst du eigentlich machen, damit du denen im Gedächtnis bleibst?



Ja - wie will ich denen im Gedächtnis bleiben? Berechtigte Frage. 

Also erst einmal beteilige ich mich an diesem Thread hier. *Die lesen doch mit! Macht ihr doch - oder?*
Dann antworte ich auf ihre freundlichen Mails und Briefchen. 

Wenn das alles nicht mehr funktioniert, dann werde ich mich wohl zu einem neuen Abbo  bei einer der zahlreichen und seriösen Mandantschaft der Proinkasso entscheiden.

Meint ihr das reicht - oder sollte man noch mehr machen?


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Hanschen schrieb:


> Also erst einmal beteilige ich mich an diesem Thread hier. *Die lesen doch mit! Macht ihr doch - oder?*
> Dann antworte ich auf ihre freundlichen Mails und Briefchen.


Hier kann studiert werden. wie weit man das treiben  kann:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...t-den-betreibern-von-lebensprognose-test.html
Viel was anderes/neues wird da nicht bei rumkommen


----------



## Hanschen (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Hier kann studiert werden. wie weit man das treiben  kann




*Das ist doch meine Pflichtlektüre! Wenn mal gar nichts mehr läuft hier, dann ziehe ich mir das rein! Danach brauche ich eine Stunde um mich vom Lachanfall zu erholen!*


----------



## Tinchen02 (4 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

du leidest an Entzugserscheinungen oder lange Weile
Zur Not, wenn du es gar nicht mehr aushältst, bin ich gerne bereit dir einen Brief zu schreiben:sun:...sach mir bescheid wenn es soweit iss:-D



Hanschen schrieb:


> *Mein Lieblingsthread ist schon wieder abgestürzt! *
> 
> Glaubte ich noch vor kurzem an ein Sommerloch, mache ich mir nun ernsthaft Sorgen. Die Ferien in Hessen sind seit einer guten Woche vorbei und es gibt nichts Neues von den Freunden der Proinkasso! Keine Mail – kein Briefchen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanschen (17 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Gähn - habe mal wieder so eine standardmäßige Mail von der Proinkasso bekommen. Die übliche langweilige und herzzerreißende Leier – „die Story vom armen Schuldner, der sich verbittert bei der Proinkasso gemeldet hat und um Hilfe flehte.“


  Auf jeden Fall  hat das Sommerloch jetzt wohl ein Ende. Jeder hat ein Anrecht auf Erholung. Ab sofort wird bei der Proinkasso wieder in die Hände gespuckt! Recht so Jungs! Oder Mädels? Weiß ich jetzt gar nicht.

  Wie war denn der Urlaub? Hoffentlich seid´s ohne Schweinegrippe heim gekommen?! Ist ja am Ballermann nicht so ganz ohne. Man wünscht ja seinen Freunden nichts Schlechtes!:-D
  Ich jedenfalls, düse übermorgen für 4 Wochen nach Sri Lanka! Ob´s da auch schon Kunden gibt? 



Also Jungs und Mädels der Proinkasso – bitte die nächsten 4 Wochen mein Postfach nicht vollmüllen! Danke!


----------



## Katze (22 September 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo 

hab ich auch bekommen.Sind wir die einzigen ich und Hanschen??????
Hanschen wünsch dir nen supi Urlaub.:sun: 4 Wochen ohne Proinkasso wie willst du das aushalten? lg Katze


----------



## Nelia (1 Oktober 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Nö, ihr seid nicht die einzigen ... aber ich fand es nicht erwähnenswert den Brief nochmal zu erwähnen. Der kam ja doppelt .... Einfälle haben se auch keine mehr.  Wir sollten mal unsere Denkabteilung einschalten und denen ein paar nette Musterbriefe schicken, deren Einfallslosigkeit ein Ende bereiten.

Letztes Wochenende wäre die Post wieder fällig gewesen ... oder halten die sich etwa an Hanschens Bitte, dass se mal 4 Wochen die Füße still halten sollen? Hmmm, Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## Hanschen (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Bin wieder da!

Sri Lanka war sehr schön und wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich die Freunde aus Hanau gar nicht vermisst:-p!
Danke an die Jungs und Mädels der Proinkasso, dass sie sich an meine Bitte gehalten haben und mein Postfach die letzten 4 Wochen verschont haben.

Aber nun, liebe Mitarbeiter der Proinkasso: Ab sofort darf wieder gemailt werden!


----------



## Katze (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Hanschen willkommen zurück:teddy:
Hier ist es sehr ruhig geworden haben alle nichts mehr gehört von unserer lieben Proinkasso.Aber das wird schon wieder.

lg Katze


----------



## Katze (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo an alle :-D

Hab gerade Email von unseren Freunden bekommen neue Bankdaten nur welche???? Ansonsten war wieder alles leer.Naja ich bekomm immer leere Emails:roll: Haben ja echt lang nichts mehr gehört von denen.

Wünsch euch ein schönes Wochenende lg Katze


----------



## Hanschen (31 Oktober 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

*Jep - du auch? Und wieder ohne Text!? Tja - nur die besten Kunden bekommen auch einen netten Text dazu. So wie ich halt! Du solltest dich mehr bemühen und mehr um ihre Gunst buhlen! Das zahlt sich aus.*
*
Allerdings haben mich die Mädels von unserem Lieblingsinkasso einmal mehr mächtig enttäuscht!!! Sie hatten nun ganze 2 Monate Zeit eine neue Strategie zu entwickeln. Stattdessen senden sie mir den schon abgewrackten Text mit der bekannten alten Masche und fragen mich: "Ob ich mir tatsächlich über die Ernsthaftigkeit meiner Lage bewusst wäre". Und ob Mädels!:scherzkeks:*


*Ich glaub - es geht schon wieder los! Ich mag das! Es darf nachgelegt werden!:wall:*


----------



## Nelia (2 November 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

also ich habe einfach mal heute früh im Postkasten geschaut ... und siehe da ... wollte schon eine Vermisstenmeldung aufgeben. 

Ich weiß nicht wie oft noch eine Nachricht mit neuen Bankverbindungen kommen soll - die interessieren mich doch eh nicht  mein Mobilfunkvertrag besteht auch noch ... wir sollten wirklich uns mal hinsetzen und für sie neue Texte entwerfen. Es ist einfach nur noch langweilig. Zwei Monate scheinen denen nicht zu reichen ... gönnen wir ihnen einfach noch 6 davon.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 November 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie oft noch eine Nachricht mit neuen Bankverbindungen kommen soll - die interessieren mich doch eh nicht



Och, solche Bankverbindungen können äußerst interessant sein. - Dafür:
Beschwerde bei der Bank des Nutzlosanbieters - Antispam Wiki


----------



## Nelia (2 November 2009)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Genau, aber das ist auch der einzige Grund ... und bedeutet, dass man sich immer wieder neue Arbeit beschafft. Aber einmal kann man es noch machen ... irgendwann müssen diese Vereine doch mal sämtliche Ohne-Prüfung-Konto-Vergabestellen durch haben. 

Sowas spricht sich doch rum, versteh ich nicht ... wenn einem Verbraucher warum auch immer das Konto gekündigt wird isses sehr deprimierend was neues zu finden und zum Schluss bleiben meist nur die SKen ... aber diesen Nasen fliegen die neuen Bankverbindungen regelrecht zu ... naja ... wollen oder können die das nicht merken?

Und eigentlich interessieren mich diese Bankverbindungen wirklich nur untergeordnet ... höchstens zum rausfinden von Tel-Nr. - aber völlig egal sind die mir beim Ausfüllen von Überweisungen ... tja Jungs und Mädels ... ich überweise tagtäglich - aber immer brav an euch vorbei


----------



## Nelia (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

NOM is wieder aktiv


----------



## Katze (5 Januar 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo Nelia,

wie meinste das???Haste von denen was gehört.

Ps.wünsch euch allen ein schönes Jahr:wave:lg Katze


----------



## Katze (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hallo alle zusammen,

so hab jetzt lange nichts von denen gehört(31.10.2009)und was hab ich heut in meinen Mails eine Nachricht von fix.d. sie begrüßen mich zum 2. Jahr meiner Anmeldung und wieder eine Rechnung.:roll:Ach man net schon wieder.

lg Katze


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Katze schrieb:


> was hab ich heut in meinen Mails eine Nachricht



Spamfilter richtig einstellen


----------



## Nelia (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

So, 
also nachdem ich ja vor einigen Monaten ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben bekam (ja, ich dachte selber ich bin im falschen Film, da ich hier scheinbar die einzige bin) und ich noch am selben Tag in Widerspruch ging - kam jetzt eine Mail: Sie freuen sich mich das zweite Jahr als Kunden begrüßen zu dürfen. 

Also wenn ich solche Kunden wie mich hätte würde ich mich nicht freuen. Zumal ich scheinbar vergeblich auf eine Fortsetzung der Mahndingsgeschichte warte. Und die nur die 96 Euro für das zweite Jahr wollen ... ja was is nun mit dem ersten Jahr? Wenn ich so in der Buchhaltung arbeiten würde hätte ich schon längst die Kündigung.

Also weiter Mails löschen - alles wie gehabt und der Sommer kommt :sun:


----------



## technofreak (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> So,
> also nachdem ich ja vor einigen Monaten ein gerichtliches Mahnschreiben bekam (ja, ich dachte selber ich bin im falschen Film, da ich hier scheinbar die einzige bin)



Es ist extrem selten. Für diejenigen die beim Wort  Mahnbescheid  sofort in Panik verfallen ( was ja auch beabsichtigt wird ) hier einige Hinweise 

>> Mahnbescheid: Dichtung und Wahrheit: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

>> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wer es sich "antun" will, kann übrigens, wenn weiter, wie oben beschrieben, belästigt wird, den Spiess rumdrehen 

Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki


> Der angebliche Schuldner, der aufgrund einer unberechtigten Forderung mit einem Mahnbescheid konfrontiert wird, hat seinerseits die Möglichkeit, die gerichtliche Klärung des Falls zu erzwingen. Das ist dann angebracht, wenn zu befürchten ist, dass nach dem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid trotzdem weiter außergerichtlich gemahnt wird, und bei eindeutig liegenden Fällen (z.B. Widerruf wurde fristgemäß ausgesprochen und nachweislich zugestellt, bzw. es ist niemals etwas bestellt worden).
> 
> Dies ist ein Trick, mit dem ein Abzocker, der den Mahnbescheid als Druckmittel benutzt, oft nicht rechnet. Der angebliche Schuldner kann den Abzocker auf diese Weise dazu zwingen, "Farbe zu bekennen" bzw. "die Hose runterzulassen" und ihn in ein streitiges Verfahren zwingen, welches der Abzocker eigentlich unbedingt vermeiden wollte.


----------



## Nelia (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Das ist doch mal eine Idee,

nächster Schritt Anwalt anrufen und das mal durchkauen für den Fall das noch eine weitere Mail von dem Verein kommt. Das schaffe ich heut und morgen leider nicht, aber diese Woche hat ja noch ein paar Tage mehr.

Danke - ich wusste garnicht das es sowas gibt. Man/Frau lernt einfach nicht aus. Man sollte sich die ganze Seite wirklich mal vollständig durchlesen, scheint als hätte ich einen Teil ausgelassen. 

Achso, in Panik verfallen bin ich beim besten Willen nicht - erstens hab ich gute Nerven und ein breites Kreuz, zweitens haben die mir gegenüber keine Forderung (Träume lass ich nicht gelten - das Leben ist real) und somit ein Kreuz gesetzt, ab zur Post und unter erledigt abgelegt.

Nachtrag: Anwalt angerufen, Mittwoch gehts los.


----------



## marinac (7 Juni 2010)

*Re: AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Hilfe !!! Fix downloaden.com :wall: 
Ich habe die erste Rechnung (€96) bezahlt im april 2009, eine 2. Rechnung ist gekommen nach eine Jahr. Brief von mir geschrieben "...ihre Trick in Open office"- weil ich wollte ein kostenlose programm laden - Fix downl. antwortet am 25.04.2010: "es handelte sich um die Rechnung für das ZWEITE Vertragsjahr Ihrer Anmeldung"... wir haben Sie daher aufzufordern, die Rechnung umgehend zu bezahlen.
Ich will nicht bezahlen! Am 05.06.2010 kommt eine Mahnung.
Was kann ich machen? Bezahlen? Anwalt anrufen? Polizei anrufen?


----------



## technofreak (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Re: AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



marinac schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen?


>> klicken, lesen und denken >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!:


marinac schrieb:


> Bezahlen?


warum? 


marinac schrieb:


> Anwalt anrufen?


Damit  der für nichts  kassiert? 


marinac schrieb:


> Polizei anrufen?


Warum? gehts du zur jedesmal  zur Polizei, wenn dich jemand anbettelt?


----------



## marinac (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Vielen Dank für schnelle Antwort und Hilfe.
Ab sofort alle e-mail die ich von Fix Downloaden.com Kundenbetreuung bekomme werden im Papierkorb gelöscht, ohne gelesen zu werden !!!!:-D


----------



## Nelia (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



technofreak schrieb:


> Wer es sich "antun" will, kann übrigens, wenn weiter, wie oben beschrieben, belästigt wird, den Spiess rumdrehen
> 
> Mahnbescheid - Antispam Wiki



Und es läuft ... :sun: jep, ich tu mir das grad an.


----------



## technofreak (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nelia schrieb:


> Und es läuft ... :sun: jep, ich tu mir das grad an.


:thumb:


----------



## derbuntspecht (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

Vor gut einem Jahr bin auch ich auf fix-downloaden reingefallen. Der Rechnung habe ich widersprochen. Nach weiteren mails kamen Zahlungsaufforderungen von proinkasso.
Ich habe den Spieß umgedreht und die Bank angeschrieben, bei der proinkasso ein Konto hat(te)! Danach habe ich von denen nix mehr gehört. Darauf gekommen bin ich, als proinkasso eine neue Bankverbindung nannte.
Kürzlich kam von NOM die Rechnung fürs zweite Jahr. 
Ich habe umgehend der Bank von NOM geschrieben und auf die Machenschaften von NOM hingewiesen. Promte Antwort der Bank: Man werde intern prüfen, dürfe mir keine weiteren Auskünfte geben.
Ich denke, wenn die Banken von vielen Leuten Post bekommen, daß sie [.......] als Kunden haben, treffen wir Abzocker an der vielleicht empfindlichsten Stelle. 
Was machen die denn, wenn sie keine Bankverbindung mehr haben!?!
Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob mir NOM demnächst eine neue Bankverbindung mitteilt...


----------



## dvill (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



derbuntspecht schrieb:


> Was machen die denn, wenn sie keine Bankverbindung mehr haben!?!


Dann holen die Banditen die Beute mit einer Knarre in bar an der Haustür ab.


----------



## technofreak (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Dann holen die Banditen die Beute mit einer Knarre in bar an der Haustür ab.


Erschreck die Leser  nicht. Die glauben das noch womöglich 

Die haben soviel Schiss und wagen sich doch nur nachts  aus ihren Festungen.


----------



## Nelia (13 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



derbuntspecht schrieb:


> Ich habe umgehend der Bank von NOM geschrieben und auf die Machenschaften von NOM hingewiesen. Promte Antwort der Bank: Man werde intern prüfen, dürfe mir keine weiteren Auskünfte geben.



Ich habe mich auch letzte Woche mit dieser Bank in Verbindung gesetzt:

Ich wäre die erste die sich meldet (ja ne, is klar), 
man könne keine Auskunft geben, 
solche Aussagen könne jeder machen und 
ohne schriftliche Unterlagen geht gleich mal garnix.

Heißt: der nette Herr wollte das ich sämtlichen Mailverkehr an den Support schicke incl. aller Daten - auch meine, was dann an die Rechtsabteilung weitergeleitet werden soll :scherzkeks: bekloppt bin ich schon, aber nicht so. Aber da findet sich sicherlich auch noch eine andere Möglichkeit.

Übrigens hab ich nun auch die 1. Mahnung und soll bis zum 19.06. zahlen. Ich hab schon letztes Jahr nicht gezahlt - bilden die sich wirklich ein, dass sich mein Verhalten ihnen gegenüber ändert? ... Äh, jo - jedenfalls nich in Zahlungsangelegenheiten. 

Und weiter gehts - warum gehts nicht gleich zu ProInkasso über? ICH ZAHLE NÄMLICH NIX.


----------



## Nighty (21 Juni 2010)

*abzocke fix downloaden com*

für einen Bekannten mache ich seine Überweisungen und Finanzsachen. Heute hat er mir ganz aufgebracht eine Mahnung einer Fix-Downloaden.com gegeben, wo er überhaupt nicht weiss, wer das sein könnte.

Meine Recherche im Internet, na ja, auch so eine Abzockerfirma, schickt eine Mahnung nach dem Motto, Betrag aus Rechnunge Nr.... vom 4.6.2009.
Da ich in 2009 aber schon seine gesamten Rechnungen erledigt habe weiss ich, dass diese Firma eben nicht dabei war und auch keine Rechnung vorliegt.

Es gibt so schöne vorgefertigte Schreiben an solche dubiosen Firmen, die melden sich dann komischerweise nie wieder, wenn man sich nicht einschüchtern lässt.

Ich kann hier nur allen, die von irgendwelchen Firman, ob es nun downloaden oder Probefieber sind, nicht einschüchtern lassen, widersprechen und mit Bekanntgabe in Internetforen und Verbraucherschutz drohen, ansonsten nicht drauf reagieren-


----------



## willi-wolli (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: abzocke fix downloaden com*

Hier wird was anders empfohlen. Daran sollte man sich halten. Was du schreibst ist Unfug


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nighty schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur allen, die von irgendwelchen Firman, ob es nun downloaden oder Probefieber sind, nicht einschüchtern lassen,


Richtig 


Nighty schrieb:


> widersprechen


Ziemlich sinnlos  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2010/02/03/blos-nicht-diskutieren/


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).





Nighty schrieb:


> und mit Bekanntgabe in Internetforen und Verbraucherschutz drohen,


das kratzt die Nutzlosbranche seit fünf Jahren  nicht die Bohne 


Nighty schrieb:


> ansonsten nicht drauf reagieren-


Richtig


----------



## Nighty (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

na, da scheinen sie wohl rumdumschlag ins freie feld gemacht zu haben. Habe festgestellt, dass auf der Mahnung noch nicht mal Telefonnummer drauf ist, und die firma ist ne englische ltd!!!!


----------



## technofreak (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*



Nighty schrieb:


> , und die firma ist ne englische ltd!!!!


Ein englischer Briefkasten


----------



## Nighty (21 Juni 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com*

ja klar kann man alles ignorieren und nichts tun, aber da sträubt sich mir ja alles dagegen, die lesen hier doch sicher auch mit ) und je mehr Bescheid wissen um so besser!





Captain Picard schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> Ziemlich sinnlos  >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html
> 
> ...




---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:52:55 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:49:13 ----------

[ edit]  ))



willi-wolli schrieb:


> Hier wird was anders empfohlen. Daran sollte man sich halten. Was du schreibst ist Unfug


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2010)

*Routenplaner 1 Abzocke: NOM -  New Online Media Ltd.*

Hallo...

Wie verhalten ich mich am besten bei Mahnungen oben genannter Firma? 

Der Dienst wurde nicht in Anspruch genommen...

http://www.routenplaner1.com

Danke


----------



## Reinhard (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Gehe bitte ein paar Beiträge zurück, bis zum Beitrag von "_Captain Picard_". Dort steht alles, was du wissen mußt.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Gast schrieb:


> routenplaner1.com


Im Impressum wird folgendes  angegeben: 





> Dieser Online-Dienst wird betrieben von der
> 
> *NOM New Online Media Ltd.*
> Zweigniederlassung Deutschland
> ...


Nun frage ich mich aber schon, warum es diese  Handelsregisternummer in Jena (noch) gar nicht öffentlich zugänglich  gibt, dagegen aber (noch) in Frankfurt am Main die HRB 88249 mit dem gleichen Firmennamen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Der Laden wurde ja erst vor vier Wochen in Frankfurt eingetragen. 


			
				Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sitz wurde von Eisenach (bisher Amtsgericht Jena, HRB 504200) nach Frankfurt am Main verlegt. Geschäftsanschrift: Lyoner Straße 14, 60528 Frankfurt am Main.





			
				Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> Amtsgericht Frankfurt am Main Aktenzeichen: HRB 88249: 	Bekannt gemacht am: 07.06.2010 22:00 Uhr


Und der "Geschäftsführer" ist ein alter Bekannter, der in den letzten Jahren mit etlichen Projekten die Nutzlosszene "bereicherte". 
Hat er eigentlich zwischenzeitlich die beantragte Inkassolizenz erhalten? Das wäre ein Hammer (aber bei unserer Justiz durchaus denkbar)!


----------



## smarty1309 (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

*Auch ich habe jetzt schon Email erhalten  über Routenplaner1.com.*

*Wie soll ich mich Verhalten. *

*Habe schon eine Email geschikt bezüglich Widerruf.*

*hier mal die Emails:*




> [noparse]Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr .....,
> ein Standardschreiben der "Verbraucherzentrale" hilft Ihnen in dieser Angelegenheit keinesfalls weiter.
> Sie unterliegen einem Rechtsirrtum, wenn Sie der Annahme sind, im Internet geschlossene Verträge seien "ungültig" oder müßten nicht bezahlt werden.
> Im Einzelnen:
> ...




*Hier meine Mail an Routenplane1.com*



> [noparse]
> > Ihre Zahlungsaufforderung vom 27.06.2010
> >
> > Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...





> mailto:[email protected]]
> > Gesendet: Sonntag, 27. Juni 2010 17:14
> > An: xxxxxxx
> > Betreff: Routenplaner1.com - 1. Mahnung 02-29517
> ...


----------



## dvill (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Die Dreistigkeit in der Bedrohung durch Zahlungserpresser nimmt offensichtlich zu.

Es zeigt sich, dass es zwecklos ist, durch eigene Schreiben etwas zu erreichen. Wer schreibt, wird umso mehr und umso gezielter bedroht.

Niemand musste bisher zahlen, bei Millionen von Betroffenen. So einen Müll verwahrt man sachgerecht in einer dementsprechenden Tonne.


----------



## webwatcher (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



smarty1309 schrieb:


> *Habe schon eine Email geschikt bezüglich Widerruf.*


Diskussionen mit einer Strassenlaterne über die Relativitätstheorie sind zielführender.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



smarty1309 schrieb:


> *Auch ich habe jetzt schon Email erhalten  über Routenplaner1.com.*
> 
> *Wie soll ich mich Verhalten. *


 Hast Du keinen Spamfilter?


----------



## smarty1309 (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Und schon wieder eine Mahnung !!



> [noparse]###########################################################
> Kunden-Nr.:   		RPL - 69221
> MAHNUNG Nr.:   	RPL - 02 - *****
> Kundenbetreuung:	[email protected]
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



smarty1309 schrieb:


> Und schon wieder eine Mahnung !!


....und das wird beileibe nicht die letzte sein 

Und so geht es weiter:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKRbtyb1IYU"]YouTube- Das Kalletaler Dreieck (Drohkulisse der Abzocker im Internet) - Optimierte Version[/nomedia]


----------



## Hanschen (9 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ....und das wird beileibe nicht die letzte sein



Mit Sicherheit nicht! Da wird so kurz vor den Sommerferien bei der NOM und ihren Gefolgsknechten noch einmal so richtig in die Hände gespuckt. Luxusurlaub ist nicht billig und wer will schon immer an den Ballermann.


----------



## Katze (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

hallo alle zusammen ,

lange wars ruhig hier aber jetzt gehts wieder los.Das zweite Jahr hat begonnen und ich hab die zweite Mahnung von F.D.:scherzkeks: naja brauchen wenistens meine Daten net an Proi.weiterleiten die haben sie ja schon:-D

Ps. Hallo Hanschen lange nix von dir gehört.


----------



## Nelia (13 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Wie? jetzt erst die zweite Mahnung  schämt euch ... bei mir gehts jetzt wahrscheinlich im Schweinsgalopp durch. Und nein, ich bezahle auch diesmal keinen Urlaub, keine Tankfüllung für Spielzeugauto etc. 

Ich warte und warte ... :sun:


----------



## Hanschen (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo Katze!
Habe nun auch meine Rechnung fürs 2. Jahr bekommen und nur wenige Tage später gleich die 1. Mahnung!:-D Die sind schon echt drollig bei der NOM:scherzkeks: Interessant auch, die offene Forderung aus dem 1. Jahr ist kein Thema in dem neuerlichen Geschmiere. Konnten sie vielleicht bei der Steuer als Verlust absetzen!?:sun:  Könnte jetzt mal der Pressesprecher der NOM drauf antworten oder der Chef selbst, falls er ein wenig von seiner kostbaren Zeit für uns opfern kann.


----------



## Katze (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo Hanschen!

bei mr gings auch sehr schnell mit den Mahnungen innerhalb von 3Tagen.:roll: Stimmt vom ersten Jahr ist keine Rede mehr.Naja bekommen wir wieder Post von Proi.wir sind doch jetzt schon so was wie Stammkunden.:-p


----------



## Xerxes12 (14 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Warum seid ihr eigentlich alle so geil auf diesen albernen Mahnmüll ?


----------



## Hanschen (15 Juli 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Xerxes12 schrieb:


> Warum seid ihr eigentlich alle so geil auf diesen albernen Mahnmüll ?



....weil wir doch sonst nichts zu Lachen haben im Leben!:-D


----------



## OL-Harald (3 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo alle die es angeht,

im September 2009 bin ich auf die Seite   Mix-Download   hereingefallen. Prompt kam auch eine Rechnung. Ich habe sofort widersprochen, aber es wurde dann die übliche Prozedur mit Mahnung usw. durchgezogen, aber kein Mahnbescheid. Ich habe diese Belästigung über mich ergehen lassen und bis vorige Woche nichts von Mix-Dowload gehört. 
Aber jetzt kam -2 Monate früher-eine Rechnung von NOM für das 2. Vertragsjahr mit dem Hinweis, dass  NOM die Verträge von Mix-Download übernommen hat.
Es ist doch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Betreiber von Mix-Download den Laden dicht gemacht haben-der Gegenwind ist wohl zur stark geworden- und nun unter NOM wie gehabt weitermachen.
Also  "Alter Inhalt in neuer Verpackung".
Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Gruss  Harald


----------



## dvill (3 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Vielleicht so:





Antiscammer schrieb:


> Neuer Entwurf für das intergalaktische Klingonen-Inkasso: :scherzkeks:
> 
> 
> > Pro-Klingon-Inkasso Inc. & Co. KG
> ...


Am besten schon mal genügend Sternthaler in bar bereithalten, wenn die Inkassokrieger mit dem Lichtschwert vor der Haustür aufkreuzen.


----------



## OL-Harald (3 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

??????????????
Mit dieser Antwort kann ich nichts anfangen, denn ich bin nur ein einfacher Erdenbürger


----------



## webwatcher (3 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



OL-Harald schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.


In der Regel  so:  Stories zum Schmunzeln

Ist das besser verständlich?


----------



## dvill (4 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



OL-Harald schrieb:


> Mit dieser Antwort kann ich nichts anfangen, denn ich bin nur ein einfacher Erdenbürger


Inkassostalking gehört zu den irdischen Realitäten, die Methoden zur Zahlungserpressung gehören aber ins Kasperle-Theater.

Nichts passiert wirklich, alles ist Theaterzauber.

"Klingonen-Inkasso" ist ziemlich treffend für die Zahlungserpresser-Methoden für nicht nachweisbare Forderungen.


----------



## Butterblume123 (5 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo, ein froher Gruß in die Runde!
melde mich hier das 1. Mal mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Ich habe auch "routenplaner" geöffnet und nicht in Anspruch genommen !
Nach 15 Tagen ! kam eine Rechnung über 96, -- Euro, der ich sofort widersprochen habe.
Dann das 1. Schr. von denen...Textbausteine...kennt ihr ja.
Was auffällt : Die behaupten bekanntlich, wir seien jetzt "Vertragspartner", 
aber....
Bedroht man einen neuen Vertragspartner gleich im 1. Schreiben mit einem Gerichtsverfahren ? und dann....
ohne Benennung des verantwortlichen Geschäftsführers ? ...auch nicht im "Impressum" und....
ohne Benennung einer Tel. - Nr. ?...
ist mir so von einem Vertragspartner in meinem Leben noch nie passiert.
Allein dies alles muss doch schon stutzig machen.
Frage :
Habt Ihr schon anwaltliche Drohbriefe dieser "Firma" erhalten ?
Wenn ja, von welchem Anwalt ?
Gibt es außer der "Firmenliste" auch eine Liste der dazugehörenden RAe ?
Danke und mfg Butterblume


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> Frage :
> Habt Ihr schon anwaltliche Drohbriefe dieser "Firma" erhalten ?
> Wenn ja, von welchem Anwalt ?


Nun, der Betreiber hat ja ein eigenes Inkassobüro eröffnet. Die werden sich wohl zuerst mit ihrem Mahndrohmüll melden!


			
				Butterblume123 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es außer der "Firmenliste" auch eine Liste der dazugehörenden RAe ?


Die Verbraucherzentrale hat eine entsprechende Aufstellung (ohne Gewähr für die Vollständigkeit):
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/AbofallenUebersicht.htm


----------



## Katze (11 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo,

so nun hab ich Post vom InkassoBüro bekommen.Gibt es Proi. nicht mehr?70 Euro Inkasso Gebühren wolln die:-(

lg Katze:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (11 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Katze schrieb:


> 70 Euro Inkasso Gebühren wolln die:-(


Ich will auch viel und  krieg es nicht 

Inkassobutzen sind bezahlte Schreibknechte ohne  jede  Sondervollmacht
>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/inkassofirmen-und-ihre-drohungen/


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Katze schrieb:


> Gibt es Proi. nicht mehr?


Doch, die gibt es immer noch! Leider!

Aber da der Neu-Isenburger Butzi keinen Erfolg beim Eintreiben hatte, solls nun der Berlin-Münchner Bernie richten! 

Aber keine Sorge! Nach wie vor gilt die Empfehlung der Verbraucherzentrale:


> *Zahlen Sie nicht!
> Bleiben Sie stur!
> Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*


Wer nicht zahlt, kann sein Geld behalten bzw. sinnvoller ausgeben, als den Nutzlosen und deren Inkassobutzen in den Rachen zu werfen!


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (12 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> ... solls nun der Berlin-Münchner Bernie richten!


Vermutlich eher der ex-GF der CR Medical Studies Ltd. mit seiner neuer Firma Collectus-Inkasso.


----------



## Nicko1998 (13 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Vermutlich eher der ex-GF der CR Medical Studies Ltd. mit seiner neuer Firma Collectus-Inkasso.


Du hast recht - der ist ja jetzt sein eigener Eintreiber! :unzufrieden:
Und bezüglich der Medizintester-Seite hat wohl die Sta Fulda das Verfahren eingestellt - sind ja bekannt dafür, dass sie Gauner nicht verfolgen!


----------



## Katze (14 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

So ich hab mal wieder an die Wi. Bank geschrieben.Um so mehr den schreiben um so besser.Die Bank hat ja nun 2 von den Abzockern:wall:

lg


----------



## clubberer (14 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Habe heute Post bekommen von collectus inkasso, die können warten bis Weihnachten und Ostern zusammenfallen.


----------



## Deni San (14 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

ich bin vor einiger zeit mal auf new online media reingefallen und mir wurde von euch geraten das ich es ignorieren soll. nun hab ich eine email von collectus inkasso erhalten. wie soll ich weiter verfahren? einen anwalt einschalten oder die sache ignorieren bis sich ein gericht einschaltet?


----------



## dvill (14 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Unaufgefordert eintreffende Mails sind Müll.


----------



## Deni San (14 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

also briefe und mails ignorieren bis ein gericht eingeschaltet wird. danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Deni San schrieb:


> bis ein gericht eingeschaltet wird.


findet statt, wenn Ostern und Weihnachten auf einen  Tag fallen


----------



## clubberer (15 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Das ist der gauner von dieser Abzockfirma :quaengel: weil er nichts bekommt,
und das ist der von der Inkasso:wall:Und das sind wir:scherzkeks:


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



clubberer schrieb:


> Das ist der gauner von dieser Abzockfirma :quaengel: weil er nichts bekommt,
> und das ist der von der Inkasso:wall:


Erstgenannter und Zweitgenannter sind ja identisch!
Ist halt sehr, sehr praktisch in Deutschland. Inzwischen kann jeder Abzocker seine eigene Inkassoklitsche eröffnen und unbegrenzt und auch ungehindert mahnen und drohen! Und Politik sowie Justiz sehen "keinen Handlungsbedarf". :unzufrieden:


----------



## Deni San (15 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

gut dann muss ich ja wohl auch keinen widerspruch gegen das inkasso verfahren einlegen oder? schiftlicht ist den ja bestimmt sowieso nicht beizukommen. die briefe landen bestimmt in einem briefkasten der nie geleert wird oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## webwatcher (15 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Deni San schrieb:


> oder sehe ich das falsch ?


Deine Sehkraft ist hervorragend


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Deni San schrieb:


> die briefe landen bestimmt in einem briefkasten der nie geleert wird oder sehe ich das falsch ?


Ganz und gar nicht!

Es wird wohl ähnlich ablaufen wie bei dieser Geschichte hier:


> Eine Vorort-Recherche in Hochheim zeigt, dass die Bande zwischen Anwalt und Mandant noch weit enger sind als bisher befürchtet. Wir recyclen! Wir wiederverwerten das, was andere für unbrauchbar erachteten. Kurz: Mit ein paar Journalisten-Kollegen wühlen wir im Müll. *In der Tonne vorm newadmedia-Büro*. Hätte sich Brian C. doch mit den verdienten Euros doch besser einen Schredder gegönnt - Olaf T. hätt's ihm gedankt. *Zahlreiche Schreiben finden wir - von probino-Betroffenen aus ganz Deutschland.* Und die dazu passenden Inkasso-Schreiben des Oldenburger Anwalts.


----------



## clubberer (16 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Diese Abzockheinis wissen nämlich, das sie nur verlieren,:steinigung:das können sie umsonst 
haben.:sun::-D Alles nur heiße Luft.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Die  Abzockheinis verlieren  leider überhaupt nicht, sondern leben im Luxus, 
da ca 10-30% der Betroffenen "freiwillig"  aus Angst oder Unwissenheit bezahlen.

Jeder der zahlt ist mitverantwortlich dafür, dass die Nutzlosabzocke immer weitergeht


----------



## clubberer (16 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Ich meinte wenn die Heinis vor Gericht ziehen wollen ,wissen sie das sie nur verlieren.
Aber wer Zahlt hat auch verloren, darum Leute zahlt nicht und habt keine Angst .


----------



## tabsyrose (25 August 2010)

*NOM New Online Media Ltd.*

Hallo
Ich bin neu hier,weiß nicht ob ich hier im richtigen Thread bin.Wenn nicht Bitte verschieben.So jetzt kommt mein Problem.
Am 22.Sept.2009 habe ich mir bei mix-download.com
Msn runtergeladen,prompt kam die Rechnung.Habe sie auch wiederwillig bezahlt,was bestimmt ein Fehler war.Vertrag läuft auf 2 Jahre.
Erst jetzt habe ich gelesen das das eine Abzocke ist.Am 19.07.2010 kam die Rechnung für das 2.Jahr,2Wochen später die erste Mahnung und darauf die zweite.Ich habe es bis jjetzt nicht bezahlt weil ich 1. nicht einsehe eine Rechnung 8 Wochen früher zubezahlen und weil ich jetzt nicht weiß ob ich sie überhaupt bezahlen soll oder muß wenn das nur Abzocke ist.Gestern kam die nächste Mahnung,mit dem Hinweis das mix-download es jetzt einem Inkassobüro oder Rechtsanwälten übergeben wird,wodurch dann auch noch Mehrkosten entstehen würden.
Msn habe ich sofort wieder gelöscht und habe auch sonst nix von denen runtergeladen.
Sol ich jetzt das Geld fürs zweite Jahr überweisen.Wann kündige ich den angeblich entstandenen Vertrag ,Laufzeitende Sept.2011
Bedanke mich schonmal für Eure Hilfe
LG tabsyrose


----------



## bernhard (25 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Gauner haben keinen Anspruch auf Folgefehler: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html


----------



## tabsyrose (25 August 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo Bernhard
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Demnach kann ich die Forderung ignorieren
LG tabsyrose


----------



## db1bro (2 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo an alle!
Da ich vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls auf diese abzocke hereingefallen bin habe ich wie von der Verbraucherzentrale empfohlen wiederrufen und angefochten.
Desweiteren habe ich Anzeige erstattet.
Dann kamen noch zwei Mahnungen und eine Androhung von Schufaeinträgen etc. Daraufhin habe ich mich telefonisch mit seiner Bank in Verbindung gesetzt.
Seit dem ist Ruhe

P.s :Heute kam eine Vorladung zur Zeugenvernehmung.
Mal sehen was da rauskommt


----------



## webwatcher (2 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



db1bro schrieb:


> P.s :Heute kam eine Vorladung zur Zeugenvernehmung.


Wo?


----------



## Katze (14 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

So hab gestern auch mal wieder Post vom neuen Inkassounternehmen bekommen:roll:
Sie sind verpflichtet, sämtliche Kosten unserer Inanspruchnahme zu tragen (§§  286 ff. BGB). Uns stehen bei weiterhin ausbleibender Zahlung folgende  Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung: - Zahlungsklage gegen Sie vor dem Amtsgericht, - Vollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher, - Konten-/Lohnpfändung.  Ersparen Sie sich diese Unannehmlichkeiten und gleichen Sie die Forderung  umgehend aus! Die Gesamtforderung berechnet sich derzeit wie folgt:   Hauptforderung:         EUR 96,00 (Anmeldung beim Download-Archiv  http://www.fix-downloaden.com/, 2. Vertragsjahr) Mahnkosten des Gläubigers:  EUR 8,50 Inkassokosten (§§ 286 ff. BGB): EUR 70,21


Hat noch jemand Post bekommen???Mal sehn wie hartnäckig das Inkassounternehmen ist

lg Katze


----------



## webwatcher (14 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Katze schrieb:


> Uns stehen bei weiterhin ausbleibender Zahlung folgende  Möglichkeiten zur Verfügung: - Zahlungsklage gegen Sie vor dem Amtsgericht, - Vollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher, - Konten-/Lohnpfändung.


Das übliche Gekläffe der bezahlten Schreibknechte

>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (14 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Versender schwachsinniger Mahndrohschreiben belästigen penetrant, das ist bekannt.

Mit Hartnäckigkeit hat das nichts zu tun. Die Drohungen treten real nicht ein. Nichts passiert wirklich. Alles ist weich. So wie das, was der kläffende Mahndrohköter auf der Straße als übel riechenden Haufen hinterlässt.

Man muss aufpassen, nicht reinzutreten.


----------



## db1bro (14 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo webwatcher!
Die Vernehmung war bei unserer Polizeidiensstelle.
Toi Toi Toi seit dem Telefonat mit der Wire Card Bank ist bei mir immer noch Ruhe.
Ich habe mich bis auf das Telefonat eigendlich so verhalten wie auf der Seite der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg beschrieben(World Wide Nepp).
mfG

Bernd


----------



## Katze (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo db1bro

mit der Ruhe wird es bald vorbei sein die melden sich schon wieder wolln ja unser Geld.Der Bank hatte ich auch geschrieben hat nur leider nichts gebracht warum auch immer.

lg


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



db1bro schrieb:


> Toi Toi Toi seit dem Telefonat mit der Wire Card Bank ist bei mir immer noch Ruhe.


Das dürfte eher Zufall sein. Die Wire Card Bank  ist bekannt dafür sehr verständnisvoll verzweifelten Nutzlosbetreibern  gegenüber zu sein, die bei anderen Banken  kein Asyl mehr für das Einkassieren
 von Nutzloserträgen bekommen.


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das dürfte eher Zufall sein. Die Wire Card Bank  ist bekannt dafür sehr verständnisvoll verzweifelten Nutzlosbetreibern  gegenüber zu sein, die bei anderen Banken  kein Asyl mehr für das Einkassieren
> von Nutzloserträgen bekommen.


Sogar außerordentlich verständnisvoll. Aber bekanntlich Pecunia non olet


----------



## tabsyrose (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



> Aktenzeichen:        xxxxxx / 2010
> [noparse]- Mahnung als PDF im Anhang -
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxxxx
> ...



Das kam Heute bei mir per Mail.

Sollte ich das nun bezahlen.Bin etwas überfordert im Moment damit
LG tabsyrose


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



tabsyrose schrieb:


> Sollte ich das nun bezahlen.



Warum solltest  du? Nur weil ein Straßenköter kläfft kriegt er kein Leberwurstbrötchen
und auch nicht erklärt, warum er kein Leberwurstbrötchen kriegt.
Beruhig  dich erstmal und  lies dir das in Ruhe durch  

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------



## tabsyrose (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Danke
Hast recht werde mich beruhigen.
Bei sowas bekommt man es natürlich gleich mit der Angst zutun.
Wie sooft hier schon geschrieben wurde,rechnen die damit.
LG tabsyrose


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



tabsyrose schrieb:


> Bei sowas bekommt man es natürlich gleich mit der Angst zutun.
> Wie sooft hier schon geschrieben wurde,rechnen die damit.


Angst und Unwissenheit der Betroffenen sind die alleinige  Geschäftsgrundlage der Nutzlosbranche.


----------



## smarty1309 (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Auch ich habe nun nach längerer Zeit wieder ne Mail bekommen !!!!
Diesmal von einem Inkasso Büro !!!


> ______________________________________________
> 
> Aktenzeichen:	02 - 92777 / 2010
> - Mahnung als PDF im Anhang -
> ...


Im Internet habe ich nach diesem Inkasso Büro mal geschaut, eine sehr Dubioses Unternehmen.


----------



## dvill (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Erfahrungsgemäß ist es völlig wurscht, wer so einen Müll verbreitet.


----------



## webwatcher (15 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



smarty1309 schrieb:


> Auch ich habe nun nach längerer Zeit wieder ne Mail bekommen !!!!
> Diesmal von einem Inkasso Büro !!!


Inkassobüros sind bezahlte Schreibknechte,  die laut kläffen aber mangels Zähne nicht beißen können 

>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## smarty1309 (21 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

und schon wieder ein Schreiben !!! Diesmal die angebliche Letzte Mahnung !




> [noparse]Letzte Inkasso-Mahnung, Aktenzeichen 2 - 92777
> Aktenzeichen:	02 - **** / 2010
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr XXXX,
> ...




Smarty


----------



## webwatcher (21 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



smarty1309 schrieb:


> Diesmal die angebliche Letzte Mahnung !



So geht es weiter >> Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## chrisidonner (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

hallo mir gehts genau so nur ich habe letztes jahr bezahlt und jetzt und jetzt kommen die schon wieder nur ich habe sofort mahnungen bekommen was nun??????????????  es kammen jetzt schon 2 briefe letzte inkasso mahnung bevor es zum anwalt kommt dann sind 300€ ca los was machen


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Wo ist das Problem? Ist die Mülltonne voll?


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



chrisidonner schrieb:


> es kammen jetzt schon 2 briefe letzte inkasso mahnung bevor es zum anwalt kommt



erst kommt noch die allerletzte Mahnung, dann die allerallerletzte.
Dann die letzte vor Weitergabe an den Anwalt.
Dann die allerletzte vor Weitergabe an den Anwalt.
Dann die allerallerletzte vor Weitergabe an den Anwalt.

Dann wird es weitergegeben an den Anwalt.
Der lässt den letzten anwaltlichen Mahnpups.
Dann lässt er den allerletzten anwaltlichen Mahnpups.
Dann lässt er den allerallerletzten anwaltlichen Mahnpups.
Dann lässt er den allerallerallerletzten anwaltlichen Mahnpups vor Weitergabe an das Bundesoberinkassovollstreckungsfemgericht in Castrop-Rauxel.
Dann den...
Stories zum Schmunzeln

Und wenn er morgen nicht gestorben ist, dann pupst er übermorgen auch noch.


----------



## chrisidonner (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Ist die Mülltonne voll?


 
welche mülltonne was soll ich jetzt machen hab mich da glaub wirklich angemeldet aber mit falschem namen und so nur richtige mail adressse und vornamen was soll ich tun... ich dreh noch durch wegen denen wenn ich den auf der straße sehen würde wüßtet ihr nicht
  wie der danach aussehen würde oder überhaupt nnoch lebt ....


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Dieses Forum ist voll mit Meldungen über schwachsinnige Mahndroherpressungen.

Seit 5 Jahren bei Millionen von Betroffenen musste niemand mehr tun als den Müll in die Tonne zu treten.


----------



## bernhard (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

die NOM New Online Media Ltd.  gibt es gar nicht


> "Die/Der Zusteller(in) hat dafür folgenden Grund mitgeteilt: Adressat(in) unter der angegebenen Anschrift nicht zu ermitteln."


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



chrisidonner schrieb:


> hab mich da glaub wirklich angemeldet aber mit falschem namen und so nur richtige mail adressse



Spielt keine Rolle. Egal, ob mit richtigen oder mit falschen Daten angemeldet: es entsteht keine Kostenpflicht. Und, nein, es liegt auch kein Betrugsvorsatz vor, wenn man sich auf so einer Seite mit falschen Daten anmeldet.

Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


----------



## chrisidonner (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Spielt keine Rolle. Egal, ob mit richtigen oder mit falschen Daten angemeldet: es entsteht keine Kostenpflicht. Und, nein, es liegt auch kein Betrugsvorsatz vor, wenn man sich auf so einer Seite mit falschen Daten anmeldet.
> 
> Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten.


 

ja schon aber ich habe ja letztes jahr schon mal bezahlt und würde meine bank meine richtigen daten hergeben??? danke für die schnelln antworten die gaben mir ne frist bis fr


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Wer sind "die"?

Anonyme Mahndrohkläffer. Weg mit dem Müll und gut.


----------



## Antiscammer (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



chrisidonner schrieb:


> ...und würde meine bank meine richtigen daten hergeben???



Nein. Auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage? 

Außerdem: Es gibt kein Gesetz, wonach etwa durch eine einmalig im Rechtsirrtum erfolgte Zahlung ein unwirksames Vertragsverhältnis bestätigt würde.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...64-bei-abo-einmal-bezahlt-immer-bezahlen.html

In die Tonne mit dem Mahnmüll.


----------



## chrisidonner (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



dvill schrieb:


> Wer sind "die"?
> 
> Anonyme Mahndrohkläffer. Weg mit dem Müll und gut.


 
collectus inkasso und angemeldet bei fix downloaden...


----------



## dvill (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Briefkästen, Stohmänner, Kasperletheater usw. Nichts ist real, nichts passiert wirklich.


----------



## webwatcher (22 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



chrisidonner schrieb:


> ja schon aber ich habe ja letztes jahr schon mal bezahlt


>> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!
> Viele Opfer von Abofallen erhalten derzeit Post: Weil sie im ersten Jahr eine fragwürdige Rechnung bezahlt haben, werden sie nun ein zweites Mal zur Kasse gebeten. Zweimal sollte man allerdings nicht den gleichen Fehler machen.


Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg | World Wide Nepp



			
				Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg e.V. schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis an alle, die unsicher sind und aus Angst zahlen wollen:* Wenn Sie zahlen, schaden Sie nicht nur sich selber. Sie tragen auch dazu bei, dass die Gaunerei nicht aufhört. Denn so lange sich das Spielchen „lohnt“, wird es diese irreführenden Internet-Seiten geben.*
> 
> Erst dann, wenn alle stur bleiben und niemand mehr zahlt, wird der Spuk mit den Abofallen aufhören!
> Und warnen Sie Ihre Freunde und Bekannten, damit auch die nicht zahlen!


----------



## Butterblume123 (25 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo, auch bei mir werden die drohungen immer massiver; gleichwohl werde ich nicht zahlen, möchte aber strafanzeigen erstatten.

In welchen beiträgen werden die verantwortlichen geschäftsführer von dem "routenplaner" und von der der inkasso - firma "collektus" genannt ?

Die Namen dieser leute werden auf den "impressum" - angaben bei beiden firmen verschwiegen.

wer kann helfen ?

danke und mfg butterblume123:smile:


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> In welchen beiträgen werden die verantwortlichen geschäftsführer von dem "routenplaner" und von der der inkasso - firma "collektus" genannt ?


Frag Google, aber schreibe collectus richtig!


----------



## webwatcher (25 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Butterblume123 schrieb:


> Die Namen dieser leute werden auf den "impressum" - angaben bei beiden firmen verschwiegen.


Wozu brauchst du die? ( Unnötige ) Brieffreundschaften werden grundsätzlich
 von Mailrobots "bearbeitet" bestensfalls von Hilfskräften.

Die GF sind am ehesten in den   Ferrariniederlassungen anzutreffen...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (25 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die GF sind am ehesten in den   Ferrariniederlassungen anzutreffen...


... oder dort wo man Medikamententester.net (kurz Meditester.com) suchen würde.


----------



## Nicko1998 (25 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Nun, wer suchet, der findet!

Betreiber und Inkassoklitsche in einer Hand! Das gibts nur in bad old Germany!:unzufrieden:


----------



## tabsyrose (29 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo
Ich habe mal wieder Post bekommen.Hört sich Bedrohlich an.Lest selbst.


> [noparse]
> Aktenzeichen:        01 - xxxxxx/ 2010
> 
> Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxxxxx
> ...




Kommt jetzt gleich ein Überfallkommando ins Haus?

LG Tabsyrose


----------



## bernhard (29 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



tabsyrose schrieb:


> Hört sich Bedrohlich an.


Auf den ersten Blick soll und tut es das.

Die Erfahrungen in diesem Forum seit 5 Jahren besagen, dass die Drohungen niemals wahr werden.

Das ist so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz.


----------



## Nicko1998 (29 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



bernhard schrieb:


> Das ist so gefährlich wie ein Hasenfurz.


Falsch! Der Hasenfurz ist gefährlicher, denn von dem Gestank kann man schon mal in Ohnmacht fallen!
Die Ergüsse von C.R.'s Inkassobutzen Collectus bringen nicht mal das fertig. :-D


----------



## bernhard (29 September 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Der Vergleich passt schon.

Die überraschten Empfänger schwachsinniger Mahndrohschreiben empfinden diese Nachrichten wie einen Stinkbombenüberfall und sind zunächst sehr beunruhigt.

Nur ca. 90% der Betroffenen schaffen es, den Stinkbombenüberfall als Schwindelinszenierung im Kasperletheater zu erkennen.

Die anderen lassen sich leider zur grundlosen Geldübergabe pressen.


----------



## Katze (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Hallo
 habe gestern früh 6 Uhr auch so ne Mail bekommen soll bis spätestens zum 1.10. zahlen nur das ja gestern schon der 3.10. war.Was soll man da noch sagen:wall:
lg Katze



> Es ist uns unverständlich, weshalb Sie eine kostenpflichtige  Online-Dienstleistung in Anspruch nehmen und die Bezahlung verweigern.  Unsere Mandantschaft wird dieses Verhalten nicht dulden und ist gehalten, das  gerichtliche Klageverfahren gegen Sie einzuleiten. Nach Klageerhebung und Ihrer  Verurteilung zur Zahlung stehen unserer Mandantschaft folgende Maßnahmen zur  Verfügung:  - Vollstreckung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher in Ihren Räumlichkeiten, - Pfändung Ihrer Habe, - Pfändung von Bankkonten, - Auftrag zur Abnahme der eidesstattlichen Versicherung.  Lassen Sie es nicht soweit kommen!  Unsere Mandantschaft möchte Ihnen noch eine letzte Möglichkeit einräumen, Ihre  Schuld vor dem evtl. Gerichtsverfahren durch Zahlung aus der Welt zu schaffen.  Zahlen Sie die Gesamtforderung (174,71 Euro) bis zum 01.10.2010 (hier eingehend)  ein:


----------



## Hanschen (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Entlich kommt mal wieder ein wenig Bewegung in die Sache! Ich mag diese Sommerlöcher nicht:sun:


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Katze schrieb:


> habe gestern früh 6 Uhr auch so ne Mail bekommen



Dein erstes Posting zu diesem Thema war im Mai vor einem Jahr. Seit 1-1/2 Jahren geht jetzt dieses Mahn-, Droh- und Pups-Kasperletheater schon. Da spricht doch schon alle Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht dafür, dass jetzt nach so langer Zeit die albernen Drohungen noch wahr gemacht werden. Kein seriöser Forderungssteller, der einen berechtigten Anspruch zu vertreten hat, würde so ein albernes Affentheater aufführen.

Typische Masche der Abzocker ist auch, kürzeste Fristen zu setzen bzw. sogar, wie hier, die Mahnung nach Fristablauf zuzustellen. Dadurch soll wohl der Pseudo-Druck erhöht werden.

Nicht ernstnehmen. Nichtmal ignorieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

Wieder mal typisch Nutzlosbande!

Erst hat der Butzi von Proinkasso versucht, für die Bande einzutreiben. Und weil der Butzi inzwischen bekannt ist wie der sprichwörtliche "bunte Hund", werden wohl kaum allzu viele User den Erpressungsversuchen nachgegeben und gezahlt haben.

Jetzt solls der nächste Butzen, die Collectus Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH, richten. Und der GF C.R. übernimmt dieselben Mahn-Droh-Floskeln aus der Mottenkiste der unseriösen Inkassobutzen, mit denen bereits der Proinkasso- Butzi aus Neu-Isenburg (bzw. früher Hanau) aufwartete.


----------



## Hanschen (4 Oktober 2010)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Jetzt solls der nächste Butzen, die Collectus Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH, richten.




Es heißt doch immer so schön: " Neue Besen kehren gut"  Wenn die sich mal nicht auch verrennen und mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand laufen! Bei mir auf jeden Fall. :wall:


----------



## smarty1309 (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

hab wieder Post bekommen, nachdem eine ganze Zeit Ruhe war !!


Aktenzeichen:     02 - xxxx / 2010

Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr xxxx,

trotz mehrfacher Mahnung haben Sie die Forderung unserer Mandantschaft bislang nicht bezahlt. Unsere Geduld ist am Ende. Wir werden das gerichtliche Verfahren gegen Sie einleiten.

Seit Ihrer kostenpflichtigen Anmeldung auf www.Routenplaner1.com (mit der IP-Nummer 13.21.125.8 am 7.06.2010) sind mittlerweile mehr als 1 Jahr vergangen!

Insgesamt sind 174,71 Euro aus Ihrer Anmeldung auf der Internetseite www.Routenplaner1.com zu begleichen. Wie bereits mehrfach mitgeteilt, ist Ihre Anmeldung nachweisbar. Der Vertrag ist wirksam.

Zahlen Sie  S O F O R T  zur Vermeidung des Gerichtsverfahrens:

      Betrag:           174,71 Euro
                  (inkl. Inkassokosten)

      Inhaber:    Collectus Inkasso

      Bank:             Allianz Bank

      Konto:      888 188 69 00

      BLZ:        700 350 00

Für Zahlungen aus dem Ausland verwenden Sie bitte folgende internationale Bankleitzahlen:

      Empfänger:  Collectus Inkasso, CargoCity Süd, Gebäude 638 C, 60459 Frankfurt, Deutschland

      Bank:             Allianz Bank, 80802 München, Königinstraße 28, Deutschland

      BIC / SWIFT:      OLBO DE H2 700

      IBAN:       DE28700350008881886900


Neben der Einleitung des Klageverfahrens gegen Sie persönlich kommt außerdem - beim Vorliegen weiterer Voraussetzungen - ggf. auch eine Weiterleitung Ihrer Daten an Auskunfteien (z.B. SCHUFA) mit dem Merkmal "Schuldner" in Frage. Dies würde Ihre offenbar ohnehin schon eingeschränkte wirtschaftliche Bewegungsfreiheit weiter begrenzen!

Deshalb: Bezahlen Sie die Forderung umgehend und ersparen Sie sich weitere Kosten und Unannehmlichkeiten!

Weitere Informationen zu dieser Forderung erhalten Sie auf unserer Webseite im Schuldner-Login. Dort können Sie sich unter Angabe Ihres Aktenzeichens sowie Ihrer Postleitzahl einloggen und z.B. eine Rechnungskopie herunterladen oder einen Antrag auf Ratenzahlung stellen. Den Schuldner-Login finden Sie unter der Adresse http://www.Collectus-Inkasso.com/ . (Ihr Aktenzeichen: 02 - 92777 / 2010 , Ihre PLZ: 41460).



Hochachtungsvoll
Collectus - Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH



###############################################################
Collectus Gesellschaft für Forderungsmanagement und Inkasso mbH CargoCity Süd, Gebäude 638 C
D-60549 Frankfurt am Main

Tel.: 069 - 17 55 47 95 - 0
Fax: 069 - 17 55 47 95 - 9

http://www.Collectus-Inkasso.com/
[email protected]

Handelsregister:
Amtsgericht Frankfurt a.M.
HRB 87715

Gerichtlich zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen (OLG Frankfurt).
###############################################################

Hinweise zur Datenübermittlung an Auskunfteien:
Wir weisen darauf hin, dass wir Daten über aussergerichtliche bzw. gerichtliche Einziehungsmassnahmen bei überfälligen und unbestrittenen Forderungen an Auskunfteien übermitteln. Soweit nach Übermittlung dieser Information solche Daten aus anderen Vertragsverhältnissen bei der betreffenden Auskunftei anfallen, können wir hierüber ebenfalls Auskünfte erhalten. Vertragspartner der Auskunfteien sind vor allem Kreditinstitute sowie Kreditkarten- und Leasinggesellschaften. Daneben erteilen die Auskunfteien auch Auskünfte an Handels, Telekommunikations- und sonstige Unternehmen, die Leistungen und Lieferungen gegen Kredit gewähren. Die vorgenannten Datenübermittlungen dürfen nach dem Bundesdatenschutzgesetz nur erfolgen, soweit dies nach der Abwägung aller betroffenen Interessen zulässig ist. Bei der Erteilung von Auskünften kann die betreffende Auskunftei ihren Vertragspartnern ergänzend dazu aus ihrem Datenbestand einen Wahrscheinlichkeitswert zur Beurteilung des Kreditrisikos mi  tteilen (Score-Verfahren).

###############################################################


Hört sich ja mal wieder bedrohlich an ! Muss ich jetzt Angst haben ?

Gruss
Smarty


----------



## Captain Picard (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



smarty1309 schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt Angst haben ?


Nicht mehr, als  dass dir der Mond auf den  Kopf fällt 

Inkassobüros sind Schreibknechte, die  gegen Bezahlung User einschüchtern sollen.
 Sie besitzen keinerlei Sonderrechte 
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

>> Bloß nicht diskutieren | law blog


> Entgegen den Empfehlungen mancher Verbraucherzentralen kann ich Betroffenen nur raten, sich gar nicht auf eine Korrespondenz mit diesen Läden einzulassen. Auf sämtliche Einwände, und seien sie noch so begründet, kommen als Antwort nur Textbausteine mit immer denselben Drohungen (Vorratsdaten, Schufa, Gerichtsvollzieher).
> 
> Am besten ist es, dieses Gesülze einfach zu ignorieren. Entgegen der beharrlichen wiederholten Ankündigung gerichtlicher Schritte passiert nämlich fast immer – rein gar nichts.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*



smarty1309 schrieb:


> Dies würde Ihre offenbar ohnehin schon eingeschränkte wirtschaftliche Bewegungsfreiheit weiter begrenzen



Frechheit...
Ich halte das für ein Zeichen gesunden Menschenverstands, wenn man Taschendiebe eben nicht gleich durch Bewerfen mit Geld in die Flucht schlägt.


----------



## Butterblume123 (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

:roll:Hallo, liebe freunde, 

habe dasselbe problem, aber auch bei mir ist derzeit ruhe.

schließe mich den Vorgängern an : 
nichts unternehmen, 
keine Diskussion anfangen, 
Ruhe bewahren, 
dann ist auf einmal Schluss.

mfg Butterblume


----------



## Katze (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: New Online Media Ltd. > www.fix-downloaden.com / www.routenplaner1.com*

hallo

bei mir ist auch noch Ruhe bis jetzt:roll:.Wie ich sehe haben die Coll.I eine neue Bankverbindung haben sich also doch genug Leute bei der alten Bank beschwert.Also meldet euch bei der Bank BESCHWEREN BESCHWEREN

lg


----------

